# What do you look like? 1/27/06 update



## Bev Polmanteer

I enjoyed seeing Low 48 with his saw. [:0] Did you ever wonder what the person you have been talking to looked like? I think it would be great to have a post with your picture in it so people can see who they are talking to. Lets start NOW!
1/27/06  As of today there are 96 people with pictures. It has been a good year! Of that 96: 3 are women, 18 guys have mustashes, and 29 have beards, that leaves 46 clean-shaven guys! I hope everyone is enjoying this as much as I am!!


----------



## Bev Polmanteer

OK, I'll start it off!  This is me in the shop where I would rather be than doing housework Just turned 64 and loving retirement[8)]


----------



## BogBean

Bev....I looked everywhere but could not find yours...


----------



## BogBean

Wow...You must have been uploading as I was typing...


----------



## KKingery

Well, I sure don't want to scare off anybody, but this is me, just back from doing a little fishin......now, if I could just figure out how to mount my lathe on it, I'd be all set!


----------



## dougle40

Ok here we go . This is me doing what I like best when the weather co-operates , Flying Stunt Kites . My other favorite thing is also fishing .


----------



## ctEaglesc

Only because Mudder threw down the gauntlet





Not bad for a timed picture huh?
Lou will attest that it looks exactly like me from a waiters perspective.


----------



## coach

My family last week while I was a prom sponsor.
My boy is 4 months old.


----------



## Scott

Eagle!  That is your best side, isn't it?  [8D]

OK, so here's my boring picture:





Scott.


----------



## PenWorks

Me at the Burl Source, Provo, 05 Rendezvous


----------



## btboone

OK, here's one in front of the lathe and laser.  That's my work uniform.


----------



## BogBean

After I retired from the Post Office I drove truck for a year...


----------



## Docsmith45

Well, here's me and my lovely wife of 37 years.  It's the only digital of me I could come up with.

Elmer


----------



## tipusnr

Well here I am!  The picture's not my wife's fault.  I'm not comfortable posing and asking me to smile for the camera is just plain stupid.







You want to see a natural smile?  Just put a karaoke microphone in my hand or say something nice about my pens! (OK - complimenting the spousal unit will work wonders as well!!)


----------



## woodpens

This is my family at my sister's wedding in Orlando last November. I'm the old guy on the right.


----------



## Bill Baumbeck

Which one is the "Yard Dog"?


----------



## melogic

Well,
Here goes. This is a picture of me at a local craft show where I turned a few pens. In case you couldn't tell, that is my 13 year old daughter setting on the left side of the picture. Thanks Bev for starting this thread. We have a lot of good looking people associated with the IAP!


----------



## WoodChucker

This is me and the boss.


----------



## C_Ludwigsen

Oh this is begging for trouble []


----------



## woodpens

> quote:_Originally posted by Bill Baumbeck_
> 
> Which one is the "Yard Dog"?


Hey Bill! Good to see you take a break.  The Bon Bon Queen is to my right. I won't say who, but SOMEBODY is going to turn 40 on April 7th.  I didn't say a word...


----------



## timdaleiden

Here I am...sort of. The picture was taken by my nine year old daughter with her Sponge Bob digital camera. The photo editing was done by me. There is no easier way to get pumped up.


----------



## DCBluesman

> quote:_Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> Lou, I pick on you buddy cause I know you have a sense of humor.


If I looked THAT good, Mudder, I'd probably have a woman!


----------



## John Carr

OK... you asked for it.

Shown here as my Cowboy Action Shooting alter ego "Piney Woods".


----------



## mewell

This is me and my best friend of almost 30 (!) years [:I]





Mark (and Dawn)


----------



## ilikewood

This is me and my slaves....I mean helpers in my wood shop.  I'm the ugly one.


----------



## low_48

Yikes Bill, you'd better start explaining the benefits of daughters not having big weddings!! Maybe even eloping! You can't start too early with that sort of thing. I know I should have started sooner!!!! Sorry, couldn't help the reply, my daughter is getting married in September and the money is already flowing out. Beautiful family, you should be proud! Also sorry, couldn't find the ugly one.

Rich


----------



## ilikewood

Already have talked to them on the marriage thing...Vegas looks pretty good right now  By the way, all 4 girls are pretty good turners.  Figure that!


----------



## tipusnr

Bill,

I'd make a deal with them. 30% of all profit from their sales goes in a wedding fund! Why thirty per cent? I don't have a clue!!!


----------



## darbytee

So here goes. This is a picture of me and my shop assistant. She's already great with a skew chisel. I'm the one on the left.


----------



## btboone

Fred, She's a cutie!  The chisel's almost bigger than she is.


----------



## Tom McMillan

Wow, Bev you really started something.  It's nice to put a face with the person!!  Well, wish I had a photo with my kids and/or grandkids---but just have this one of me.


----------



## RussFairfield

This is the most recent photo I have. I've put on a little weight since this one was taken. That's shellac in the jar.


----------



## Ligget

Here I am before my accident. Typical Scot with red hair, or should say used to have!!!
Taken approx 5 years ago.


----------



## KKingery

Bev - this was a nice idea! I'm glad you suggested it!


----------



## timdaleiden

> quote:_Originally posted by RussFairfield_
> 
> This is the most recent photo I have. I've put on a little weight since this one was taken. That's shellac in the jar.



  LOL, Russ you have really gone down hill since the picture that was taken of you for your website. Maybe you should lay off the Shellac for a while. [xx(]


----------



## Scottydont

Here is one of me and my family. My son is five now. I am more of a take a pic of smeone else kind of guy. hence the reason for digging up an older one.


----------



## its_virgil

I served as the contractor and my wife and I built a new home this past year. Started in June 04 and moved in mid-November. Here is a picture of the two of us setting the address stone by the front door. Good idea Bev!
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## KKingery

Don - I hope you remembered to turn it right-side up!!


----------



## Rifleman1776

There is an old saying 'beware what you wish for, you might get it'. Me below ready for turning. This one begs for a 'yuck' smilie.


----------



## btboone

Frank, it looks like you're ready for some serious turning!


----------



## DCBluesman

> quote:_Originally posted by Rifleman_
> 
> There is an old saying 'beware what you wish for, you might get it'. Me below ready for turning. This one begs for a 'yuck' smilie.


That's funny.  You don't LOOK like Chuck Conners! [xx(]


----------



## timdaleiden

> quote:_Originally posted by btboone_
> 
> Frank, it looks like you're ready for some serious turning!



  For some reason, that picture reminds me of the Sci-Fi classic, "The Day The Earth Stood Still".


  Well...Beam me up dang it. 

  Just kiddiing Frank.


----------



## DCBluesman

EDIT: 8/11/05  After still receiving emails, I'd like to point out that this is a *spoof*!  The after picture is me three-years ago...and cleaned up much more than I usually am. (My kids insisted that I have a professional picture to commemorate being 50.)

Before and after "Trim Spa". 








I hope this doesn't get me banned for life, but I couldn't resist!


----------



## WoodChucker

Lou, you should warn people before you do that, I was just taking a drink of coffee when that pic came up.  And yes, you should be banned from the Internet!


----------



## ctEaglesc

Geeze Lou. you never shaved when we met for coffee or dinner.


----------



## Kurt Aebi

This is a picture of Me (center), my wife Karen (left) and my father Zane (right) taken at a Pittsburgh Penguins Hockey Game!


----------



## ilikewood

How much did you have to pay those elves to get that picture of Santa on vacation Lou?

Considering the empty seats Kurt, am I assuming correctly that this picture was taken at an NHL game this year?


----------



## dmadis

Me with 2 neices at the zoo.


----------



## Rifleman1776

Try again. This time for those who confuse me with Chuck Conners.


----------



## J. Fred Muggs

Okay.  Since the pictures posted so far offer no competition ( except for Bev, and perhaps Lou's before picture), here it is. As I recall, this shot was taken about the moment my LOML told me how much she'd spent on Christmas and I was thinking of all those tools I coulda bought with that much money.[:0] 

BTW, the camera did not work again.


----------



## mik

OK - Well this is how it is in Greece - the lathe is just behind the mainsail - big waves are a problem when finishing! [xx(]

The shot was taken a few days ago - Methana is in the distance a dormant volcano last time it blew its top the Island Poros was formed!

Here goes the boss an me, by the way I am on the right!!  [8D] [8D]


----------



## Gary

Hey, nice boat...and the boss is the better looking of the two.


----------



## PenWorks

Much better Frank, I thought someone had cast you in a block of resin with that first one 

Mike, that photo is totally UNFAIR.  I say we all pack up are tools in a container and move to Greece []

Eagle, I would spot you in that engineers cap anywhere. [8D]

Russ, you never looked better, must be the shelac

Lou, well.... you should be banned for a month [B)]


----------



## cigarman

Ok here it is just me and my cigar.


----------



## penhead

Lou, sending you a bill...I think that pic caused my monitor to crack...[}]

...MiK..well, what can I say, how long would it take me to swim to Greece...that's some nice looking water


----------



## Ligget

I can`t eat my supper now, after seeing Lou`s pictures.


----------



## woodwish

OK, I'll give this a try.  Here is a photo of me with another hobby-






No lectures about drinking and turning please, my rule is drinkee/no turn,  turn/no drinkee.

In today's clean-shaven world I also think it is interesting how many woodturners have beards.  Some hidden connection here?  And I have also noticed at the last AAW Symposium also have ponytails like mine.  If I was a psychologist instead of a video-production teacher I would look into this, but instead I will just ponder at the bar or the while making chips fly!

Back to turning, or maybe call it a night a grab a beer-  Ray


----------



## Tom McMillan

Hey, Frank, send me that gunstock---looks like it'd make some awesome pens!!!


----------



## jckossoy

Ok, this is why I take the pictures and I'm not in the pictures.









Kol Tov,


----------



## Rifleman1776

Tom, the picture doesn't even begin to give you and idea of how fine that tiger stripe maple is. It is one of the finest hunks of gunstock wood I have ever seen. Thanks for the compliment. If you would like to write me off-list, I'll be happy to tell you the special story of that rifle.






> quote:_Originally posted by Tom McMillan_
> 
> Hey, Frank, send me that gunstock---looks like it'd make some awesome pens!!!


----------



## txbob

My wife and I.
txbob in Marble Falls TX


----------



## Bev Polmanteer

Glad to see sooooo many participating in this! It's really nice to put a face to you all.
Russ, you better lay off that shellac, it makes you look old!
Lou, what can I say - that one's the winner!
C'mon, lets see the rest of you! Girls included!
Only 36 pics so far.


----------



## Fred in NC

Bev, I don't even have a recent snapshot of me!!  I will post my pic as soon as possible.


----------



## Doghouse

I will have to wait to post, I want to put one of JudyB and I from Tx.


----------



## Doghouse

Me working on a dogwood bowl.





Me invaded by 2 of my 5 pets.


----------



## Darley

Well Bev I was thinking that you and everyone in the State would like to konw what I look like, then here's me and my 2 children a weekend away ( who's not very often ) on Lady Elliot Island last July.










Serge


----------



## DCBluesman

Thanks for the picture, Serge.  The kids are adorable!


----------



## driften

Since everybody is sharing... 
Hard at work..









Well maybe this one is really me... at least me a couple of years ago before the layoff at work.


----------



## lkorn

Here I am at the lathe.


----------



## Daniel

I've put a few pictures up from time to time but figured I better have one here for posterity. this is me with my turning partner. my 15 year old son. he was only 14 when this picture was taken. it's about a year old now


----------



## TheHoneymooners

Ok ok here's our contribution to the rogues gallery that's gotten started here.This was taken a couple of years ago at the celebration of Connie's College graduation. Pssst...anybody need someone proficient in auto




CAD?


----------



## TheHoneymooners

What I want to know...is how Lou found that picture of my ex-husband??!!?!?!?


----------



## Darley

> quote:_Originally posted by TheHoneymooners_
> 
> What I want to know...is how Lou found that picture of my ex-husband??!!?!?!?



Wich one is it ? 

Serge


----------



## Ken Massingale

Sanding quilt rack parts.






Ken


----------



## PenWorks

> quote:_Originally posted by Darley_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by TheHoneymooners_
> 
> What I want to know...is how Lou found that picture of my ex-husband??!!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wich one is it ?
> 
> Serge
Click to expand...


Serge, as much as I wanted to, I didn't even go there  [}]


----------



## rtjw

I guess I better put a picture up also. This is all five of us but you only can see four. My wife was pregnant when this picture was taken. The only bad part is that we had her tubes tied after the boy was born.


----------



## TheHoneymooners

Serge...LOL the one at the 'computer', wowing all the women!


----------



## TheHoneymooners

Rooten... next time, have 'em tie your tubes!!  That way, you can get it checked annually... almost like a lube job, insuring that'll never happen again! LOL

My gyno said its the easier operation a woman can ever have. LOLOLOL


----------



## Darley

> quote:_Originally posted by TheHoneymooners_
> 
> Serge...LOL the one at the 'computer', wowing all the women!



Gosh! hope you have all steel furnitures at the time [xx(] and I understand why is your ex.

Serge


----------



## Darley

> quote:_Originally posted by penworks_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Darley_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by TheHoneymooners_
> 
> What I want to know...is how Lou found that picture of my ex-husband??!!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wich one is it ?
> 
> Serge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Serge, as much as I wanted to, I didn't even go there  [}]
Click to expand...


Like wise, I would be to scare 

Serge


----------



## swm6500

Here goes, only picture I could find. Should make everyone look good, including Eagle.


----------



## tipusnr

Nice picture Sam.  Is that a horse fence in the background?

Johnny. Nice looking family - great to see at Easter time!


----------



## wicook

OK folks, here's my ugly mug.  Not anywhere near as bad as Lou's "before" shot, though!! [xx(] This shot was taken while on a forest stroll in Taiwan this past May while we were visiting our son who's been teaching English there for about five years.


----------



## MDWine

It's nice to see y'all.  I'll get a pic up sometime soon...

I'm REALLY glad I didn't see Lou's "before" shot before we met at Woodcraft on Saturday, I may have gone to the knitting shop instead! 

Michael
(Go HOKIES!)


----------



## Ruffy

A picture of me taking during one of my trips to China..

Don't scare young children too much only small animals.


----------



## DCBluesman

Still looking for JimGo, Ryan, Jeff, George and a few more.  Come on, let's see your mugs!


----------



## JimGo

LOL...Lou, you've met me!  No need for a pic!

Though I think we might want to steal some of Anthony's pictures from Provo and put 'em in here.


----------



## DCBluesman

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> 
> LOL...Lou, you've met me!  No need for a pic!
> 
> Though I think we might want to steal some of Anthony's pictures from Provo and put 'em in here.


Hey, if I've blown my "Witness Protection Program" cover, so should you! []


----------



## PenWorks

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Still looking for JimGo, Ryan, Jeff, George and a few more.  Come on, let's see your mugs!



Really....time to put up....or shut up.... [}]


----------



## dubdrvrkev

Well you asked for it. I was nice and spared everyone the view of my highly developed "turning muscle".


----------



## terry q

Yours truly about to reduce some awesome Cherry into bowl blanks.

Terry


----------



## BigRob777

Ahhh, Hawaii
My wife (Ok, LOML) and I in Hawaii, for our 10th anniversary (February of this year).  Seeing all of that gorgeous koa sparked my intense interest in figured woods.  Claudia, my wife is the good-lookin' one.  After God, She is the best of all that has ever happened to me.  Though I try, I have never deserved her.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer

Okay, you're doing great, we're up to 50 but there are some slackers out there! Now is the time to 'fess up' and post your picture![}]


----------



## marjoe

I looked really hard and finaly found one. This is my mother and father,my wife and me at their 70th wedding aniversary party 2004.


----------



## BigRob777

Holy smokes, you come from a line of long-livers.  You all look like some cheery folks.  Nice to hear stuff like this in this age of divorce (I've been there twice myself, before I found the the two loves of my life, my wife and The Wonderful Counsellor).  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ryannmphs

Well, I don't know if I'm the Ryan Lou was referring to or not.  I coulda swore I already posted my mug here, oh well, here goes again.

Gonna do this in to pics.  The first one is just over a year old.  I'm taking a nap with my daughter, shortly after getting home from the hospital.





The next one was taken last month at my Daughter's 1st Birthday party.






p.s. if ya can't tell, I HATE getting my picture taken!!!
Ryan, and family


----------



## David Bavousett

Okay, I'll bite.  If you'll turn your PC's ugly-filter *on* (some content filters can do this), you can give this pic a miss.

It's about 4 years old, just before I met my bride.





--David


----------



## BigRob777

Ah, this is from before you met your bride, that's why you look so grumpy.   LOL I'm assuming you are smiling now.


----------



## David Bavousett

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> 
> Though I try, I have never deserved her.



To put it mildly, I'm in the same boat you are.  My bride (who does, in fact, make me smile a lot ) got the short end of the stick.  But she likes the pens I turn...

--David


----------



## fritzmccorkle

/forum/albums/fritzmccorkle/tn/tn_DSC03350-2.jpg

this is me last year before my 20th reunion.  i still look about the same except if don't have to suck it in quite as much.  i guess judging from the quality of the female company i'm' keeping i'm pretty lucky.  the bike actually helps with that also as i've found the faster i go the better i look.....or something like that.  hahahaa

i've talked to many of you on the phones at woodturningz and it sure is nice to see what you look like (well, except Lou - who's calls i will be blocking from now on) hahahaa


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

This picture of me was taken in December of 2004 with some burls I had picked up.


----------



## Fangar

It is nice to see many of the faces that I have been typing to.  Good idea Bev.  Here is one of My daughter Skyler (4) and I and another of Skyler and my son Braden (2)taken last week on father's day. 

Cheers, 

James


----------



## Bob A

Ron, I've looked and looked at your pic but still don't see you.  Them burls are getting in my way.


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> 
> This picture of me was taken in December of 2004 with some burls I had picked up.



Ron,
I'm not sure where Drums PA is, but since my camera is broken , I am willing to trave there for you to take my picture with those BURLS!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Ron,
> I'm not sure where Drums PA is, but since my camera is broken , I am willing to trave there for you to take my picture with those BURLS!



[^]


----------



## MDWine

You asked for it...


----------



## jbyrd24

It was painfull to post. LOL


----------



## scalawagtoo

The old scalawag


----------



## jenamison

Well we mean to revive this topic.  It seems no one is posting on this post.  I mean come on only 8 pages.  There are 9 pages of members alone!  This was taken in 2004 so the very little one is almost two years old.  Anyway here we are...


----------



## DCBluesman

What a great looking family!


----------



## Tom McMillan

Thanks for sharing your great family Mike and Jen!!


----------



## JimGo

OK, I FINALLY remembered to bring a pic with me to work so I could scan it.  This is from my wedding last August 7.





Happy now Lou?


----------



## alamocdc

Okay, you asked for it, but put your sunglasses on to prepare for the glare. This was taken a year ago at our youngest's graduation. Our three girls and oldest son came up for the occasion.


----------



## Czarcastic

Photo of the Family along with David Marks (of DIY Network's Wood Works) taken Fathers Day (06/19/05) at the WoodNet woodworkers Barbecue in Orlando, FL


----------



## MDWine

Kewl! David Marks! Did you ask him if his favorite finish was Tung Oil ? []


----------



## alamocdc

Great, Steven, rub it in! He's definitely one of today's masters.


----------



## Hastur

Here is one I posted in a different thread.  
This is me with my oldest daughter of 5 turning her first pen.





Here is a shot of all 3 of my girls.


----------



## JimGo

How sweet Robert!  SO, how did the pen come out?


----------



## Hastur

It didn't .  About 30 seconds after the picture we had a blowout.  It scared her and took about a week to get her to try again.  We did a corian pen next and it came out like this.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

Beautiful girls Robert!


----------



## JimGo

VERY nice RObert!  I bet she'll have a LOT of fun with that!  Good material choice.


----------



## GregD

here it is:


----------



## opfoto

Here we go from last summer....

Anti-glare protection ON








Sorry about the quality of the pic....
At least its not from the calender I had made!


----------



## Docsmith45

Here's my ugly mug.  The one beside me is my lovely wife of 37 years Bonnie Lou.


----------



## jogregmon

Here is a pic of me and my little brother.  He found a piece of wood that he really wanted to turn.  I just showed him the lathe the day prior.


----------



## Ryan

Ok Lou and Tony,

I just saw your post from JUNE! Where have I been? Give me the weekend.

Ryan


----------



## rtparso

Hope it don't scare you.


----------



## JimGo

Ron, that is one MASSIVE picture!  You look lifesize on my screen!


----------



## angboy

I'm reviving this topic b/c I was browsing old posts while I was searching for something- don't remember what I was looking for now, I got distracted by so many links to click on. Anyway, it was a lot of fun to see pix of people. So since Bev commented on the paucity of pix of women when this was started, I thought I'd at least add one to the list. One of the pix is of me at the geographic center fo the US in KS- it's a happening tourist attraction, let me tell you. The other is on a ranch in NE, with a little kitten that was named after me!


----------



## woodscavenger

Thought I'd finally throw in my ugly mug.  This is at a friends house jumping off his pier into High Rock Lake in North Carolina.  As you can see from the spare tire I will float quite nicely.


----------



## rtjw

I thought someone had mentioned something about a tsunami in North Carolina!! 


Great Pic.


----------



## PenWorks

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> 
> I thought someone had mentioned something about a tsunami in North Carolina!!


Do you think he ever hit the water  He looks to be flapping them wings pretty hard.


----------



## Ron Mc

Shane,
Are you jumping into the lake or back onto the pier? LOL Great picture.


----------



## ilikewood

Wow Shane...I couldn't imagine jumping into a lake like that...so shallow someone is standing right next to your landing zone!


----------



## Chuck Key

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> 
> 
> Do you think he ever hit the water



Let hope not.  I in Virginia the next State over.  We are not prepared for the wave.  South Carolina should worry too!

Chuckie


----------



## Glenn McCullough

this photo was taken last March on the island of St. Lucia, where my wife, Sherrie and I went for a 25th wedding anniversary trip.


----------



## tipusnr

Great picture Glenn. Thanks for sharing.  Hope the next 25 go as well.


----------



## Travlr7

Well shucks.................I thought I did this already. Just another SENIOR MOMENT, I guess! 

Yesterday, LOML caught me working on a Chess Set for my son, so that's what you get. (Haven't missed many GOOD meals)






Bruce


----------



## Bev Polmanteer

CONGRATULATIONS!! We now have 75 pictures posted!  If you haven't posted yet, please, let us see what you look like!


----------



## woodscavenger

The water was about 6 feet deep where I landed.  No one was expecting it which made it all the better.  FYI, the splash was big enough that the boat was swamped and had to have it's engine rebuilt.


----------



## Jerry Crice

Nancy and I on a poker run enjoying the sun and back roads in Metro OKC area.


----------



## rtjw

Jerry, without looking at the date I knew the picture was old. It says gas was $1.89, so it had to be an old picture!!!!!


----------



## rcepek

Here I am with my Daughter (PS I'm NOT the cute one)


----------



## Ligget

She is a cracker!


----------



## DCBluesman

I want to see her finger.  I know she already has you tightly wrapped!


----------



## kstrohpaul

You can see me and my family at:
http://www.strohpaul.us
The good looking boys are my grandsons....


----------



## angboy

A picture of me doing two of my favorite things- working/lounging in my shop and eating!


----------



## Bev Polmanteer

That's some tool chest you have behind you!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ron Mc

To stay in the Nascar format I have included this pic.


----------



## alamocdc

So you're a NASCAR fan, Angela?


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> 
> So you're a NASCAR fan, Angela?



LOL ...someone else caught on...


----------



## rcepek

Yeah you could say she has me wrapped around mer finger. (Can we say I'm in trouble)


----------



## kstrohpaul

I decided to just post the family picture instead of a link: 

The good looking boys are my grandsons....I'm the ugly one in the back.


----------



## Dario

Here is a pic taken on Oct. 26, 2005 with fellow IAP members.  I am the one on the right.


----------



## angboy

I'm bumping this old category up again, to post a picture of the father/daughter turning duo of Angela (angboy) and Buzz (buzzb).


----------



## RonMc1954

Here I am a few years ago, this is a good idea.


View attachment 20061211401_Ron%20sitting%20on%20rock2.jpg


----------



## MDWine

Dario!!! Watch yourself with that guy in the middle! []
(HI Larry!)


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> Here is a pic taken on Oct. 26, 2005 with fellow IAP members.  I am the one on the right.



So for those of us who aren't able to recognize the other two that are apparently incognito... who are they?


----------



## Dario

They are Travis (Coach) and Larry (lkorn)


----------



## woodwish

Now you should've been able to figue out which one is "Coach".  Several clues:  sports-related t-shirt, ball cap from a team instead of just a promotional freebie from some company, a good tan with those white "raccoon" eyes from wearing those sun glasses while on the practice field, and that glazed-over look in his eyes trying to balance practice, teaching, a little woodworking, and being a father, all at the same time. [8D]  I'm just glad he had some time to get away to join some others for a few hours! []


----------



## UKpenmaker

I have just been looking thought this topic, good to see what everbody looks like, a mighty fine bunch[8D]. Suppose i had better add my mug-shot[].

Doing my day job






This is one of me (on the left) with my mate building my workshop about 2 years ago.


----------



## punkinn

Wow, I really caught THIS thread late!  11 pages!   Well you see, I was TURNING all day yesterday so I have an excuse.   Okay, here's me in one of my Christmas presents (woodturning jacket).    One more for our team, Bev!  





Okay, I'm going back out to the garage now.  
Nancy


----------



## Dario

Andrew,

That pic looks familiar, would you happen to be hanging by ArboristSite.com also?


----------



## rfreeouf

Here is a picture of my Wife and I.


----------



## gerryr

My son took this last summer while we scuba diving in Bonaire, the only</u> place to go diving.


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> My son took this last summer while we scuba diving in Bonaire, the only</u> place to go diving.




Have you ever tried diving in Palau?  I heard it is very nice there too.


----------



## gerryr

I'm sure the diving in Palau is excellent, but it takes more time and $$$ to get there than Bonaire.  On Bonaire, there are about 60 marked shore diving sites.  You just go to the dive shop, put some tanks in the back of your funky Toyota Hilux pickup and go pick a site.  I know some people who get in 7-8 dives in one day.  You can't do that if you're at the mercy of a boat schedule.


----------



## alamocdc

Decided to add a picture that depicts another of my favorite things.




That's my oldest grandson on the back and he's already a big Harley fan.


----------



## Dario

Here are pics of me and my family taken over the holidays.

First is with my wife (Jo) and my daughter (Kathryn).






Here is my shop assistant...busy mangling a snake 





Here's my other kids (Mark and Michel) playing wih their cousins
L-R (Mark, Alex, Olivia, Matt, and Michel)


----------



## alamocdc

You better watch out, buddy! She's gonna be a real heart breaker!


----------



## Tea Clipper

Sweet Britannia in the background Dario - I second Billy's comment as well. [8D]


----------



## pete00

was cleaning out lap top so i might as well. This from when i was visiting sister in law and her dogs last year.


----------



## angboy

Pete, those are some poufy, totally not masculine [:X] looking dogs! You almost look a little uncomfortable with them in your lap, sort of like I'd look if someone handed me a baby [:0][:0]- kind of a look of "oh my gosh, what did I get myself into? What do I do now?"


----------



## jwoodwright

Dr. Angela, is that your Professional Opinion[?]
LOL...[:0][][}][:I]


----------



## pete00

Well dr angela, I tried to dress up for the occasion, spent hours trying on different outfits but those silly looking dogs had better looking sweaters on than i did....i was so upset i had to go on another cruise with 
captain morgan again.......and again...and again....and again....


----------



## Trapshooter

Two pics of our family on our way to Disney World.  We took the long way around and played around Daytona just after Hurricane Gamma.


----------



## Radman

OK, you asked for it.. hope nobody's offended....








[][}][][}][][}]
Radman[8D]


----------



## thetalbott4

Hey Tom, how come your not in the picture? All I see is a girl.[]


----------



## clewless

Here I am driving my Haflinger pony. Notice how many of us are in photos with others better looking than us.  Is there something to that Ang? 
And Ang, what about the number of us (women excluded) who wear beards? Are we hiding something?

Joe in MD


----------



## Dario

Billy, That tough look of yours don't fool me now...I know you are a gentle person and a great friend to have.

Pete, I bet those dogs spend more in grooming than I  

Scott,  Great looking family you got there.  Seems like everyone is having fun.  The pictures are great...love the background too 

Radman (Tom)...Not offended...just enjoying the "view" on your pic too [}].  You are much braver than I brother. 

Joe, I always wanted to try that...looks fun!


----------



## alamocdc

> _Originally posted by Radman_
> 
> OK, you asked for it.. hope nobody's offended....



Offended? [?][] Right on, brother!

Dario, most of us (Harley riders I mean) aren't what most people think of. We call those that personify that stereotype the 1 percenters... b/c they only make up 1% of the riding populace.


----------



## Scottydont

I am suprised at the number of people apologizing for the way they look. There are all sorts of forums on photography that can help you with Photoshop! [)]


----------



## Monty

Since this topic has been revived, here's one of me working at the lathe.


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by jwoodwright_
> 
> Dr. Angela, is that your Professional Opinion[?]
> LOL...[:0][][}][:I]





> _Originally posted by pete00_
> 
> Well dr angela, I tried to dress up for the occasion, spent hours trying on different outfits but those silly looking dogs had better looking sweaters on than i did....i was so upset i had to go on another cruise with
> captain morgan again.......and again...and again....and again....



Yep, that's my professional opinion. And all for the low, low price of $4.67! [^] That's at an hourly (discounted for the good ole IAP) rate of $140, charging only for the two minutes it took to come to that opinion! My secretary will be needing your insurance cards so we can file it! 

Now, as for Pete... my further opinion is that he has good coping skills, as evidenced by him coming up with a way to deal with being upset (it's called the Morgan coping skill, named after a famous person named Morgan!), but there's also a little bit of an obsessive tendency...

And I won't be charging for this newest opinion- it's on the house (just don't tell my secretary!)


----------



## alamocdc

Captain Morgan? [)]


----------



## clewless

"The Morgan Coping Skill" 

I shall forever cherish that one. Here's to Pete and the ole' Captain!

Joe in MD


----------



## pete00

Captain Morgan?  

Ahhhh mr Billy B......that would be a fine brand name for a bottle of Rum....cheers....hic cup! 

"Morgan Copeing skills"  i like being called that instead of the old drunk in the corner....


hic...cup


----------



## wdcav1952

Ah yes, this reminds me of being in Puerto Rico during the '80s.  The Navy Package store carried Captain Morgan's for the awesome price of $1.75 per fifth!  The Captain and I were the best of friends back in those days!!


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by clewless_
> 
> Here I am driving my Haflinger pony. Notice how many of us are in photos with others better looking than us.  Is there something to that Ang?
> And Ang, what about the number of us (women excluded) who wear beards? Are we hiding something?



Sigh.... my work here is never done! [^] Actually Joe, I'm thinking maybe I could make you my intern- you did a great job on interpreting the whole beard thing! Good theory! Glad you did exclude us women in that theory though!  Actually, another possible theory is that the beards work like dust collectors...

As for the issue about being in photos with people (or horses? ) better looking than "us" (I have to put it in quotes, b/c for my own ego I have to exclude myself from that characterization and assume that that isn't what people think about my photo from a couple of pages back) I have to say, in my most sympathetic, soft, calm therapist voice... that sometimes reality bites! [}][}]


----------



## TomServo

me, snowmobiling ;p I'll try and find a better picture later..


----------



## pastorbill1952

Tom, what bridge is iin the background, I like it's style.


----------



## Dario

Tom, 

I think I have better chance identifying a Ninja from a line up than you from that pic!!! 

EDIT:  Same goes to GerryR [}]


----------



## smoky10

I have put it off as long as I can and now I just have to post a picture.This picture was taken in the hills of Kentucky a few years ago.I wish I had the car now.


----------



## TomServo

bill: that's a bridge in grand lake colorado - I lived there almost 3 years - wonderful weather - not too cold in the winter, lots of snow, great views, and the summers are 70-78F every day... I couldn't tell you what street it is, but that's the canal between grand lake and shadow mountain lake. people actually ride their snowmobiles up that canal - even with no ice. I'm not that crazy.


----------



## MDWine

Excellent picture Smokey!  I like it!
(I couldn't pick you out of a crowd of two now, but I like the pic!)[]


----------



## gerryr

Angela, are you a psychiatrist or a psychologist?  My wife is a psychiatrist.


----------



## scalawagtoo

Here's the old scalawag (you penturners probably forgot all about me)
discussing politics and religion on the web and downloading music just for something to do cuz I don't have a shop right now.(60 different versions of Stormy Monday. Do you love the blues? I mean *do you really love the blues?*)
I'll be going back to the senior center but not making pens (I have a reproduction antique cobbler's bench coffee table half done)

Thanks to those of you who just bought that walnut off me and I guess I should get some more.
[]just green with envy[]


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> Angela, are you a psychiatrist or a psychologist?  My wife is a psychiatrist.



Hi Gerry. I'm a Clinical Psychologist. I thought about med school and the psychiatry route, but I'm a wimp and couldn't even make it through 8 am chemistry class in college- there was no way I'd be able to do 36 hour rotations in med school! Plus, I'm also a wimp who tends to pass out easily- the first time I ever fainted was when a nurse was putting a bandaid on my finger one time! So I would never have survived med school.

But hey, if you and your wife want to move- we need a good psychiatrist here in central NE!


----------



## angboy

> _1/27/06  As of today there are 96 people with pictures. It has been a good year! Of that 96: 3 are women, 18 guys have mustashes, and 29 have beards, that leaves 46 clean-shaven guys! I hope everyone is enjoying this as much as I am!!
> 
> 
> _


_

There's only 3 women??? I haven't looked back through, but I was thinking there were more than that! Bev, you were the first one, I know I saw a picture from Punkinn, and myself, but weren't there more??? [:0][:0][:0] Or is it just all the women in those pix with the men that I'm thinking of? That old saying that behind every man... ?

(And you are very patient to have gone through and counted everything and come up with those stats, Bev!)

I also may have to talk with my intern, Joe, regarding that whole theory about the beard thing, since your numbers make it look like the minority of men here have beards! Personally, (prefering clean-shaven myself) I like those numbers you got Bev!_


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by Radman_
> 
> OK, you asked for it.. hope nobody's offended....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [][}][][}][][}]
> Radman[8D]



Hi Tom. I held off a couple of days to post this, b/c I didn't want to offend anyone, and I hope you (or your S.O. [:X]) don't take offense, but I kept thinking it and couldn't stand keeping it to myself anymore- I just had to tell you that when I see your picture, I can't help but think of my pen Lola! [}][}]


----------



## Radman

I don't offend easily and certainly no offense here.  I had to go check out your Lola... and yes... I see the resemblance!![][][]
Radman[8D]


----------



## woodwish

Radman, I certainly was not offended by the lovely picture but I did get hungry thinking about those porkloin sandwich specials advertised in the background. Sounds good, I wonder if they do mailorder?


----------



## Radman

> _Originally posted by woodwish_
> 
> Radman, I certainly was not offended by the lovely picture but I did get hungry thinking about those porkloin sandwich specials advertised in the background. Sounds good, I wonder if they do mailorder?



I do understand... [)][)][)]


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by Radman_
> 
> 
> I do understand... [)][)][)]



[}][}][}]


----------



## Texas Taco

Doing a little riding in the natural state............[)]







Ok a real one............I'm the second from the left.





Me and my sons,


----------



## wood-of-1kind

Ok Bev, I am now in compliance. Here's a recent pic of me displaying some of my newly made maple pen trays. Sorry about the clarity of the photo but still I'm aiming for improvements on my pen pics as well. You're on IAP camera.


----------



## alamocdc

Just shows to go you that the impressions you get of people over the phone and internet are usually so VERY wrong. Sorry, Peter, but I envisioned you as much older.


----------



## wood-of-1kind

I am old Billy, it's this obsession that keeps me young. You could say it 'turns' back time.


----------



## alamocdc

I don't now about your definition of old, Peter, but you look younger than me and most people think I'm 10 years younger than I really am.


----------



## arjudy

Here is one of my family.  I'm the bald one!


----------



## Spike

This is me. All you people are old.


----------



## clewless

Damn Spike, I've got shoes older than you...[}]

Wish I was your age, had my money and experience!!!


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> 
> Just shows to go you that the impressions you get of people over the phone and internet are usually so VERY wrong. Sorry, Peter, but I envisioned you as much older.



Billy, you sure are right- I had Peter pictured as being older and having a beard- must be that stereotype of woodturners! But then I had you pictured as a major yuppie Billy [:0], and I know that was way wrong!!! 

I probably shouldn't say this, because any way it's taken it probably sounds bad, but I'll say it anyway- Peter, you're a lot better looking than I had pictured! []


----------



## alamocdc

Alan, I wouldn't have recognized you from your picture. Shows how much a ball cap can change one's appearance. [}] But you know I don't have room to talk.


----------



## pete00

> _Originally posted by Spike_
> 
> This is me. All you people are old.



ROFL..Spike you rotten kid 
I prefer to think of myself not as old but as mature.
Like a fine bottle of wine that gets better with age.

Although recently i was told that i was more like an opened bottle of coke........sigh


----------



## Spike

[^]


----------



## Murphy

Hi Bev, there are other women out here.  I am the one third from the left.  This is me with my friends of 22 years.  We all met on the first day of kindergarten and all have a 26 year old son.  We were on a girls weekend here up in Huntsville, in Ontario's lovely Muskoka region.


----------



## Murphy

[:I]Sorry that pic is so large.  This is why I never post pics[:I]


----------



## JimGo

Dale, how did you all give birth to one 26 year old son?


----------



## Murphy

We never really tell who gave birth to him, but we all share him.


----------



## Randy_

When I am not making pens, I am making waves!!





There is not much color in the desert; but more than was in the first picture??  Don't know what happened to it[?]


----------



## terrymiller

This is my daughter and me on my new play toy.


----------



## splinter99

a picture of my wifes ass









this is rocky..our minature sicilian donkey
will send a pic of me later


----------



## thetalbott4

Harold doesnt look anything like I expected. Did you lose a contact or just having a snack?


----------



## wdcav1952

There is bound to be a Nare joke in there somewhere! [}]


----------



## angboy

Hhhhmmmm... when your wife says she has an ass in her life, are you sure she's talking about an animal and not maybe... a certain person in her life! [}][}]


----------



## Scottydont

> _Originally posted by Spike_
> 
> This is me. All you people are old.



Watch and learn young grasshopper. _"He who ride bicycle upside-down,wind up with greasy crotch." _


----------



## Johnathan

Well this isn't the best picture but it's better than nothing! I know, it just screams opera singer but not so much penturner, I guess I'll have to take another one at the lathe...without the tux![8D][8D]


----------



## Woodnknots

I'm the head with a child wrapped around it.







Here's one of the whole family.


----------



## guts

Dave,nice looking family you got there,i especially like the way you folks dress,smooth sailing.


----------



## Old Griz

Well Dave, other than those odd costumes... you got a good looking family there.... 

GO VIKINGS


----------



## mrcook4570

When is the next scheduled Viking team cruise? [][}][]


----------



## Mudder

Nothing more needs to be said!


----------



## pmichris

Mudde I'm with you, Griz Im sorry I grew up close to Minnesota but it is hard to back a team that has had so many of the off field issues as the vikings. 4 times a brides maid and never a bride.

Chris


----------



## AirportFF

My wife hates this picture


----------



## fuzzydog

Clint, sure hope that wasn't your place the crew was practicing on.


----------



## AirportFF

> _Originally posted by fuzzydog_
> 
> Clint, sure hope that wasn't your place the crew was practicing on.


Actually that wasn't a drill. It was a mutual aid structure fire. Most of the second floor in the back is gone.


----------



## johnson

Old, very old.
GO VIKINGS......................please go...........................
take your new stadium rant and go...................................
if I can't vote on what my taxes in my county are going to be used for just go.........................................................
if you want to play outside, what do you need a retractable roof for?  It never bothered Bud Grant and the Purple People Eaters that it got a little nippy out. Bunch of wusses.  Go.

sorry about the rant.
www.picturetrail.com/treecycledturning





forgot to resize photo,sorry


----------



## alamocdc

So is it biker Dale, or mountain man Dale?


----------



## johnson

Neithor actually, although I am looking at a bike. Once my daughter is out of college. Too lazy to shave and the hair started out as an organ donor thing for Locks for Love cancer wigs. I do shoot black powder but never got into the mountain man game. Too many kids and too little free time. When the hair is shorter, I look like Jerry Garcia but now little kids think I am Santa. Kinda shaped like him too.  At 6'2" and 270#, looking like this also makes people leave you alone.


----------



## alamocdc

Yes, it does. Sounds like you and Frank have something in common.


----------



## Doghouse

Ok, so I am a little sleepy here...


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by johnson_
> 
> Too lazy to shave and the hair started out as an organ donor thing for Locks for Love cancer wigs.



That's a wonderful thing for you to do!!! And I must say I've never seen a man doing it. I know a few people who have and it takes a long time to have long enough hair to donate, but it's such a gift to someone with cancer- I just wanted to take notice of what you're doing!


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by Doghouse_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so I am a little sleepy here...



Dang John, you look better than I thought you would!


----------



## Woodnknots

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by johnson_
> 
> Too lazy to shave and the hair started out as an organ donor thing for Locks for Love cancer wigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a wonderful thing for you to do!!! And I must say I've never seen a man doing it. I know a few people who have and it takes a long time to have long enough hair to donate, but it's such a gift to someone with cancer- I just wanted to take notice of what you're doing!
Click to expand...

My dad does the same thing.  He waits till his hair is long enough to donate before he cuts it.


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by daveturns05_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by angboy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by johnson_
> 
> Too lazy to shave and the hair started out as an organ donor thing for Locks for Love cancer wigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a wonderful thing for you to do!!! And I must say I've never seen a man doing it. I know a few people who have and it takes a long time to have long enough hair to donate, but it's such a gift to someone with cancer- I just wanted to take notice of what you're doing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dad does the same thing.  He waits till his hair is long enough to donate before he cuts it.
Click to expand...


I'm just getting more and more impressed with men! Your dad's to be admired too!


----------



## alamocdc

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by johnson_
> 
> Too lazy to shave and the hair started out as an organ donor thing for Locks for Love cancer wigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a wonderful thing for you to do!!! And I must say I've never seen a man doing it. I know a few people who have and it takes a long time to have long enough hair to donate, but it's such a gift to someone with cancer- I just wanted to take notice of what you're doing!
Click to expand...

Angela, I already donated mine.


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by angboy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by johnson_
> 
> Too lazy to shave and the hair started out as an organ donor thing for Locks for Love cancer wigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a wonderful thing for you to do!!! And I must say I've never seen a man doing it. I know a few people who have and it takes a long time to have long enough hair to donate, but it's such a gift to someone with cancer- I just wanted to take notice of what you're doing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Angela, I already donated mine.
Click to expand...


Awww, Billy... thanks for posting your picture- now I can't decide who's cuter [] and cuddlier [:I], you or John! He does have a little more hair though, that's for sure- maybe next donation you should keep just a little for yourself!


----------



## bobaltig

This is the latest picture I have.  Good news, it also is a picture of my lovely wife of 40 years.  This is just how I dress when I work in the shop - NOT!






Bob A


----------



## Jim in Oakville

Geeze Look at All of you!!!

Well this is me, from a wood show I did this weekend...


----------



## Murphy

Hey Jim, That is great, what woodshow were you at?


----------



## Jim in Oakville

> _Originally posted by Murphy_
> 
> Hey Jim, That is great, what woodshow were you at?




Hi Dale,

I had a booth at the Kitchener Waterloo show, I was in a booth beside three ladies who are carvers, they were awesome, I called them Ladies with Sharp tools, they became great friends with me when I shared some fudge with them...Fun!!


----------



## Dario

BUMP 

New members may not knpw about this great thread  HINT HINT

We want to see the face behind the names (okay that was not too subtle)


----------



## Nolan

Me and my daughter this last Thanksgiving.


----------



## Dario

Nice meeting you Nolan!!!

Looks like you 2 are having LOTS of fun.  How old is she?  She is probably around my daughters age who is 13 y.o.


----------



## Nolan

Dario,
She will be 17 in Sept. You have a nice looking family too.


----------



## Pipes

OK IF you really wana see ME I warn you tell the women and children to leave the room!!!!! and click on this link and scrool down to the dude  !! That is me the man with the fish  not the fish I caught and ate said fish !!
http://affordablepipes.com/what's_new.htm





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## clthayer

I did look through this awhlie ago, thought it was done though.  Thanks for brining it back.

This is me and the boys doing what we like to do best.


----------



## Ligget

Shhhhhhh!![^]


----------



## jcollazo

This is one of the very few times you'll catch me in a suit.[xx(] This was taken just before one of the dinners on our last cruise (Aug. '05).



The suit came off 10 minutes after dessert!

Yes, that is the LOML.


Joe


----------



## woodpens

Dang, Joe. You've got quite a catch!


----------



## KingBubbaTruck

Me and My Truck (The Trucks name is Bubba...)


----------



## gerryr

Time to bump this back up for all the new folks.


----------



## ken69912001




----------



## Penmonkey

All you treehuggers out there close your eyes! I'm on the right, and that's my pastor/hunting guide on the left.


----------



## Dario

Travis,

You are just a PUP!!!  But your pens sure don't look like it.  [^]

Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## huntersilver

Great trip, bad pic[:0]


----------



## RogerGarrett

Just getting around to hitting some of the posts - so I'm doing my duty - although I hate pictures of me - I rarely share [}]

This was taken last summer on a trip out to Portland, OR where my entire family (and Sara's!) lives.  We were at a rest stop in Wyoming.





Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## Penmonkey

Someone call me a PUP?


----------



## lwalden

This pic from last month is the only one I had that wasn't at least 5 years old....Not very pretty, but at the end of hot afternoon in Bonham, Texas after installing a set of doors and transom/sidelites I built for a buddy, it's 'bout as good as it gets.... I'm on the right


----------



## Texas Taco

Got a couple more.  These are with my lap dog, well I actually let my sister in-law have him and he comes to visit on holidays.


----------



## Paul Russell

Ok, here is mine to add to the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## mikes pens

Me at the door to my work shop during a snow blizzard in June.


----------



## Texas Taco

Dang Mike, turn that A/C down a little it's frosting up


----------



## emackrell

Snow blizzard in JUNE, eh Mike?  Looks like you live far enough north in Canada that there are only two seasons, winter and the 4th of July... so this was a late spring photo![8D]
cheers  Eileen


----------



## Dario

BUMP.

New members...we are waiting for your pics [}]


----------



## DocStram

As my mom used to say ..... "You have a face only a mother could love!"   
That's us on her 90th birthday.  (Hooray for longevity genes!)


----------



## GBusardo

Here I am having fun at Stirling Lodge somewhere in Canada.  Talk about fun!







Gary


----------



## fiferb

Ok, not the best picture but it shows me in the workshop. It's also one of the most recent.


----------



## bjackman

Not new, but never did get around to loading a photo.


----------



## johncrane

OK this is me and my grandson Lachan on my birthday last month. he likes to help me alot. Maybe soon he will be turning pens.


----------



## GBusardo

That cake looks good


----------



## bjackman

J C
I like how you combine your kitchen w/your shop tools!!! []


----------



## Penmonkey

> _Originally posted by bjackman_
> 
> J C
> I like how you combine your kitchen w/your shop tools!!! []



That's really cool! I wish my mom would let me do that.


----------



## bca1313

Here is a picture of my wife and I at a friends wedding not too long ago.  It is great to be able to put faces to names on the board.


----------



## johncrane

Gary! the cake was very good mate 
Bill! l have a fridge/ toilet / wash sink /gasheater in my workshop/shed  its a good  place to have a party.also gets the guests talking and looking at my penmaking equipment and pens.


----------



## mrcook4570

My wife snuck a camera on my boat


----------



## hilltopper46

Here am I with my two grandkids.  I'm hoping to start the one on your right in the shop within the next year or so.


----------



## GBusardo

John,
Does that mean you got to keep the shop neat????  [:0][:0]    hahaha
Which remindes me, its time for my bi monthly clean up


----------



## johncrane

Yeah Mate I try to keep it neat. I did say try![][]


----------



## johncrane

G'day Tony you have two very good looking grandkids mate. I recon Thats a good idea to start em!young Tony! There Mum could give you abit of hard time tho.


----------



## kkwall

Hi All,


Great idea to have this thread!

Here is a photo of me , walking in the Lake Ditrict (Wordsworth Country). This is one of my great passions, one which I am getting my son involved in, and we are just back from spending two nights camping in Keilder forest.


Weather is very good which makes a real change! The lake in the background is Ullswater. Lucky for us we stay only about 2 hrs from the lakes, so it's easy to get to.


Dont ask me what I am doing, as it looks like I am dancing, which cant be the case, as my wife will tell you!


----------



## johncrane

Great back drop Kenny. You are looking very fit mate must be all that walking you do. dumb??  Would them hills be covered in snow during winter.


----------



## kkwall

Hi John,


All the hills will be covered in snow at somepoint of the year.

But due to the rocky grounf, uneven terrain, and sparadicaly placed trees, there isn't much winter sports in this area.


But it makes for good walking any time of the year!


Thanks for the compliment, but after climbing up several thousand feet, fit is the last thing I feel![V]


----------



## johncrane

good effort Kenny theres no way I could do that! it must look good coverd in snow


----------



## kkwall

I dont supposwe uyou see much snow in Oz.

My brother in law lives in Melbourne, and he travels somwhere near to Canbera with the kids to see it, but I dont think they have had much this year!


----------



## kkwall

Here is a winter picture of the lakes.


Note that that isnt me in the photo.



Can get a bit tricky.


----------



## johncrane

Wow looks fantastic Kenny


----------



## jssmith3

Ok Bev, this is just for you now!  Since there are only 3 pictures of women I figure mine wouldn't hurt our numbers to much 

This is my daughter and me 2 yrs ago.  For her High School graduation she wanted a 2 week camping trip which took us all over the middle and western states and over 5000 miles. We only wents to national parks and slept in a tent except for 2-3 nights.  We had the best time and I would reccomend this to all mothers of teenage daughters.
Take care,
Janet


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Ok! you asked for it as I don't take many pictures of myself, this is last 



Christmas with my apple of my eye Grandaughter


----------



## johncrane

g'day Janet camping out is the best. l think its the only way to go! out in the fresh air' Thats a very nice photo of you and your daughter.Two very good looking ladies l must say' now l can put a face too your beautiful pens.


----------



## johncrane

G'day ROY good to see a photo you  and your Grandaughter.looks like she loves her PA too. They just grow up to soon Roy! It was my grandaughters 15 birthday yesterday' the time just goes to fast.


----------



## Ligget

Janet, what one is you?!! lol[)]


----------



## jssmith3

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> 
> Janet, what one is you?!! lol[)]



Gee Mark, you sure know how to make a women feel better now don't cha  I'm starting to feel better all ready 
Janet


----------



## Bev Polmanteer

Thanks Janet, really glad you posted a pic and your daughter better appreciate Mom lots.  My daughter and family live 2100 miles away in MI but her oldest just moved here and it teaching in a nearby town.  She loves it here.

Thanks so much everybody for posting all the pics, they are a joy to see!


----------



## jeff

Me and one of my assistants at his usual duty station.


----------



## rtjw

Jeff, now all the pieces of the puzzle fit into place![]


----------



## DCBluesman

Exposed! Look carefully to see why our forum is one of the very best on the 'net.


----------



## alamocdc

Jeff, I don't know what's more scary... you or the "I'm gonna get you sucka" look in that cat's eyes.[:0][}]


----------



## guts

I guess the old story is true about why people go bald,their brains push their hair off of their headsnice kitty.


----------



## myname1960

> _Originally posted by guts_
> 
> I guess the old story is true about why people go bald,their brains push their hair off of their headsnice kitty.



Hey wait a minute. I have a full head of hair with no chance of loosing it. What are you trying to say? [V]


----------



## jeff

Yes, Johnny, I figured that would tell you something 

Bald? I have a full head of hair (although it is gray). It serves me no purpose, so it gets shaved off.


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Exposed! Look carefully to see why our forum is one of the very best on the 'net.



Lou, I think you got confused...he looks more like Lex Luthor to me LOL [}]

Jeff,  Thanks for sharing...finally have a face to the guy we (well atleast me) have to thank for this great forum. [^]


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> 
> Bald? I have a full head of hair (although it is gray). It serves me no purpose, so it gets shaved off.



Wasamatter cheif, never heard of grecian formula?


&lt;edit in:&gt;

[}] Been nice knowing you guys; I think I'm gonna get banned


----------



## Texas Taco

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> [}] Been nice knowing you guys; I think I'm gonna get banned



Maybe the ban won't be too long.


----------



## cozee

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> 
> Jeff, I don't know what's more scary... you or the "I'm gonna get you sucka" look in that cat's eyes.[:0][}]



Yep, that is one serious looking kitty!! Note the claws clinging to the shirt and by the wide eyes and somewhat grimacing smile on Jeff's face, skin to!!! Me-ooooooow!!

Oops! Forgot!! Ooo-rah!!! Pass the pudin'!!!!

Bwaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahaha!!!!![8D]


----------



## johncrane

G'day Jeff and a big thankyou for all the unpaid work you do looking after this geat website well done mate.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer

Thanks Jeff!  You finally did it!  And you have the proper shirt on too, you're Superman when it comes to this site!!![}][8D]


----------



## ed4copies

I got to thinkin'

You suppose this







Could actually look like THIS, from the BACK!!!! (of course wearing a wig to throw us all off!!!)









ENQUIRING MINDS WANT TO KNOW THE WHOLE TRUTH!!!

Thanks for the pic, Jeff.  oh, and Eagle does not even know about this-not HIS idea.


----------



## wdcav1952

Ed, please put a rush on my acrylic order before either Jeff or Eagle gets to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't care who you are, that there is right smart funny!


----------



## alamocdc

No, Ed, he ain't wearin' no wig! That hair is glued to his hat!


----------



## Dario

BUMP [}]

Come on guys post more pics!!!


----------



## DCWoodworks

Keeping with the firefighting theme a few pages back, here I am at the firehouse.


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by DCWoodworks_
> 
> Keeping with the firefighting theme a few pages back, here I am at the firehouse.



Which one's you? The red "x" or the box?


----------



## TBone

Ok, you asked for it....along with my wife of soon to be 31 years.


----------



## Randy_

Heck......I thought it was your daughter!!


----------



## TBone

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> 
> Heck......I thought it was your daughter!!



I'll pass along the compliment.

Actually I married an "older" woman....by 7 months, which I constantly remind her of .  But the years have been much kinder to her or as Jimmy Buffet said, she treats her body like a temple, I treat mine like a tent.[8D]


----------



## johncrane

G'Day Tommy its good to see you and your better half' after 31years you must be doing somthink right good onya mate.ps your wife is very good looking lady and has a great smile you two look very happy together


----------



## kent4Him

Here's the only one I had available.  Last October working for Habitat.


----------



## alparent

That's me! With wife and kid.


----------



## angboy

Bump


----------



## jaywood1207

This is me a few years ago.  Of course there is less hair now and what is there is a little greyer.   Sorry for glare but it's a picture of a picture.


----------



## wade

Well, here's a pic of me rescuing my kitten from a romp with a plastic grocery bag.  If the pic doesn't say it all, she got stuck in the bag and was running around the house trying to escape "the thing that got her!".

Wade


----------



## alamocdc

Uh oh, looks like the cat's outta the bag now.


----------



## penhead

Now _that_ is funny



> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> 
> Uh oh, looks like the cat's outta the bag now.


----------



## TellicoTurning

This is great idea.. 
This my wife,Dianne and me on the Tellico River..about 3 years ago.


----------



## Randy_

This thread has over 28,000 hits.  I wonder if that is an IAP record??


----------



## davidrei

This is me yankin' & bankin' back in the mid 90's


----------



## Snazzypens

This is me.
bye Toni


----------



## DaveO

Alright y'all asked for it. Here's one of me and my daughter at my cousins wedding last summer in the mountains.








Sorry for scaring y'all.
Dave

Well that didn't seem to work, the gods must be smiling on y'all, and spared you.


----------



## TellicoTurning

Dave
Does the red-x mean you're cross-eyed?[}]


----------



## DaveO

> _Originally posted by ozmandus_
> 
> Dave
> Does the red-x mean you're cross-eyed?[}]



Naw, it just means I still haven't figured out how to reliably post pics in the forum. I got the same result trying to put the same picture into my album....the UGLY filter must be on. 

Dave


----------



## jeff

Dave - you're using an apostrophe in the filename. Delete that, delete the photo in your album, and try again. I fixed the one in the post above.


----------



## DaveO

Thanks Jeff. I have been cursed all my life by apostrophes, it doesn't surprise me that it was the gremlin behind my picture probs. 
Thanks again!
Dave


----------



## MesquiteMan

Well, I guess I need to participate too.  Here is my wife and I on the day we adopted our baby girl, Katelyn Marie!


----------



## TBone

Beautiful baby girl Cursis


----------



## alamocdc

Congratulations on the adoption, Curtis! Beautiful little girl! [^]


----------



## JimGo

What a sweetheart Curtis!  Congratulations!  How old is she now?


----------



## BigRob777

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> 
> Me and one of my assistants at his usual duty station.



So, where did Jeff find that guy to sit on?
Rob


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by jeff_
> 
> Me and one of my assistants at his usual duty station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this picture- it's so adorably cute!
Click to expand...


----------



## Skye

I'm hiding somewhere in this thread http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=19854 (kinda)


----------



## JasonF

Here are the kids and me celebrating Christmas this past weekend with my parents.

Kids seem to smile best just before or after a picture is taken.


----------



## PenWorks

Wow, I know I've been busy in the store and shop......But did I miss Christmas [:0]

Good looking family,  Merry Christmas


----------



## Papabear

I REALLY don't think you all want to see an UGLY Grizzly Bear but since its the spirit of things.... Here y'all go!


----------



## wdcav1952

Gosh Troy, how on earth did you get your knick name? [)]


----------



## Tanner

Sorry it took me so long to find this photo section, but here goes.  My wife and I and then my kids.  Before you say it, I know, the kids get their looks from their mom.[]


----------



## jssmith3

Tim, you have a beautiful family. Thanks for sharing 

Janet


----------



## stevers

Hey all. Steve here. This first is a shot of my wife Dora, our Son Chris and I. I am on the left. 






This one Is our Son Brandon on the Duracraft lathe. He is trying his hand at the big lathe.







Here is a shot of the wife and I,


----------



## sptfr43

hey Steve, nice pics. I have a sister that lives in Bullhead too.


----------



## samuel07

Here is a link to our adoption website. My pic is in there too but you got to scroll way down. (I'm the ugly one)
www.findingruth.blogspot.com


----------



## stevers

Hey Randy, your the first person I have heard with anyone in BHC. Is she a turner? LOL


----------



## GaryMGg

Here's us watching the Gators torch Ohio for the National Championship last night.
I'm the guy on the far left.






Cheers,
Gary


----------



## Skye

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> This one Is our Son Brandon on the Duracraft lathe. He is trying his hand at the big lathe.



May I suggest having him raise his lathe about a foot or more?


----------



## NavyDiver

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> 
> Here's us watching the Gators torch Ohio for the National Championship last night.
> I'm the guy on the far left.
> 
> Cheers,
> Gary



Gary, your friend in the Gator pants needs to be told that those should not be seen in public [xx(].


----------



## stevers

Hey Skye, he's actually 6'6". So he barely cleats the raftersas it is. All my work benches are too low. Besides he was just here for a week visit.


----------



## woodpens

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> 
> Here's us watching the Gators torch Ohio for the National Championship last night.



I knew I liked you for some reason, Gary.

Go GATORS!


----------



## jjenk02

> _Originally posted by woodpens_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> 
> Here's us watching the Gators torch Ohio for the National Championship last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I liked you for some reason, Gary.
> 
> Go GATORS!
Click to expand...


ME TOO, Gators Rule


----------



## stevers

Let me try that again,,,,, Hey Skye, he's actually 6'6" so he "barely clears the rafters as it is".


----------



## Jim15

Hello,
  Finally got a picture to use. This is of my wife and Grandchildren, Christmas 2006.






Thanks for looking,
jim


----------



## les-smith

Looks like there's a lot of love sitting on that couch, that's nice to see.  Great smiles.


----------



## wudnhed

Alright, I guess its my turn!  Here is a picture of a picture of us and our granddaughters.  I bet you can guess which are Ray and I.


----------



## Jim15

Hi Les,
   You are right, lots of love. I'm a luck man. Thank you.

jim




> _Originally posted by les-smith_
> 
> Looks like there's a lot of love sitting on that couch, that's nice to see.  Great smiles.


----------



## Pipes

I put the pug in with me so there would be somthing GOOD looking


----------



## NewfGuy

I just saw this thread, so I guess I'll jump in too.  This is my wife and I at a Water Rescue test last summer.  That's Isabella, one of our Newfies, all tuckered out from being in the water.


----------



## Skye

Pipes. Owner of the thickest forearms known to man. You need an anvil tattoo man!


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> 
> Pipes. Owner of the thickest forearms known to man. You need an anvil tattoo man!



and a pipe? [}]


----------



## DocStram

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Skye_
> 
> Pipes. Owner of the thickest forearms known to man. You need an anvil tattoo man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pipe? [}]
Click to expand...

Pipes ..... good picture of you and the dog.  I thought I had a hard time finding watch bands to fit.  Thank goodness for metal expandable bands, right?


----------



## DocStram

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by stevers_
> This one Is our Son Brandon on the Duracraft lathe. He is trying his hand at the big lathe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I suggest having him raise his lathe about a foot or more?
Click to expand...

Stevers .....  I had a close friend who was 6'6".  He got tired of people coming up to him and asking,  "Do you play basketball?"  He'd reply by saying, "No I don't .... do you play miniature golf?"


----------



## DocStram

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> 
> Here's us watching the Gators torch Ohio for the National Championship last night.
> I'm the guy on the far left.
> Cheers,
> Gary


Gary, my friend .... that's an awfully hard picture for us Dawg fans to have to look at.  Congratulations.  Y'all did the SEC proud!


----------



## Pipes

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Skye_
> 
> Pipes. Owner of the thickest forearms known to man. You need an anvil tattoo man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pipe? [}]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pipes ..... good picture of you and the dog.  I thought I had a hard time finding watch bands to fit.  Thank goodness for metal expandable bands, right?   And Dario the pipes in my hand ya just can't see it and ya iam a BIG dude :O)
Click to expand...


actually I collet watches and nice straps are easy to find any size that is just a reg bracelet on that Citizen Calibre 2100 I have a 8 1/4 inch wrist !! I own about lets say over 50 watches and NONE have anything like a expadable band :O)


----------



## stevers

Hey Al, thats a good one, do you play miniture golf, I'll have to tell him that one. He actually hits his head on the door way on the way in the house.

Hey Pipes, heres our pug dog, her name is "Mug-Z". She is 10 years old and bitchy as ever. I hope I can say that.






This is our Boxer, her name is Patients. She is about 7 years old.


----------



## Fishshooter

Here is me with the kids... no they are not all mine






Diving with the sharks in the Gulf


----------



## stevers

I hope their not all yours, Having kids on two separate teams could lead to some hard feelings.


----------



## alamocdc

Steve, that's one good looking Boxer. We raised them when we still had kids at home. We've had two females and two males... all fawn w/black mask. Absolutely fantastic dogs! None better for kids in my book. We'll probably get another female when we move back to Texas. We do too much traveling to worry with one now.


----------



## stevers

Thanks Billy,
My wifes family raised Boxers when she was a kid. She talked me into her, and it's the best move we ever made. She is such a wonderful girl. A big lover that will also let you know if you don't belong in the yard. I don't think she would actually do any thing, but she sure asks scary. We'd do it again in a heart beat. 
Thanks again, she is our pride and joy.


----------



## Dario

BUMP


----------



## armyturner

Some of you have pics of yourselves with your guns. Here is mine. This was from my recent trip to Iraq. At this time I was carrying a M4 rifle (375 rounds of ammo), Mossberg 500 shotgun (24 rounds of 00 Buckshot), and a Beretta M9 9mm pistol (105 rounds). Sure am glad that is over for now.


----------



## Penmonkey

That is one cool picture.
Thank you for what you do.

What is that thing on your helmet?  I have seen a lot of them in pictures.


----------



## Paul in OKC

> _Originally posted by armyturner_
> 
> Some of you have pics of yourselves with your guns. Here is mine. This was from my recent trip to Iraq. At this time I was carrying a M4 rifle (375 rounds of ammo), Mossberg 500 shotgun (24 rounds of 00 Buckshot), and a Beretta M9 9mm pistol (105 rounds). Sure am glad that is over for now.



Thanks for serving. It is apreciated!


----------



## wudnhed

Glad your back safe and sound.  Thank you so much for your service!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul in OKC

The latest pic I have with me in it. Last November at the zoo with the family.


----------



## armyturner

Travis, that is a mount for night vision goggles.


----------



## BigRob777

Becca,
You married Jim Belushi?  Just keep him out of your wood pile.
Rob


----------



## wudnhed

This is a bump and also relying to Rob, LOL!  

Rob, you think Ray looks like Jim Belushi?????  Huh, never thought that, LOL, put him in a black cowboy hat, sunglasses and he looks like a heavier Clint Black.  Sorry LOML but it's true[:X]


----------



## Tanner

Dang Jeremy, that picture of you looks awesome!!!!  By the looks of it, you could take on a bunch of insurgents all by yourself.  Thank you for serving our country!!!


----------



## Dario

BUMP!!!


----------



## PenWorks

Why the bump? Hasn't this thread caused enough CRACKED computer screens


----------



## Dario

Anthony,

I am holding on the hope that someone...a new member...will come along and post a picture that will redeem us all  LOL


----------



## PenWorks

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> Anthony,
> 
> I am holding on the hope that someone...a new member...will come along and post a picture that will redeem us all  LOL



Okay......any Playmate penturners out there !  []


----------



## fiferb

> Okay......any Playmate penturners out there !



Probably won't get any pictures now, too much of a challenge.


----------



## Dario

Bruce,

Look at it this way...if you cannot meet the "challenge", you will most likely fit the bunch just fine. [^]

Either way you WIN!


----------



## fiferb

Dario, my picture is waaay back there. And, I already fit the bunch. And believe me, I hope someone actually does fit the criteria.[]


----------



## Ozzy

Well, I think I waited long enough, here I am.


----------



## wudnhed

Nice to SEE you, Ozzy

Hey newbies, follow Ozzy's lead and post your picture.  It's great to see what you all look like[^]


----------



## ilikewood

Geez Ozzy, you're burning my eyes with that shirt![}]

Good to see you!


----------



## Firefyter-emt

Huh.. I thought I had posted in this already!

Allrighty then! Here I am with our youngest son and our daughter on her "birthday" She is almost 3 now..






And here is the whole family after watching too many "New Yankee Workshop" reruns in a row. 






This is about the time Isabelle found out that her new family is truly nuts!


----------



## heineda

Hello,

I don't have a picture handy, but if you can picture a bowling ball with 2 eyes, a nose, a mouth, and just a little hair on top. Then, put it right on top of the shoulders, and thats me. I have been known in many circles as No-Neck Heine. My wife swears that if they peeled back the skin on my forehead, there would be an AMF logo underneath!!!
They say it's what's inside that counts!!!!
Happy Turning,
Dan Heine


----------



## stevers

Hey Lee, it's good to get to SEE you. The shots on your web site don't tell the whole story. Beautifully family. Your a lucky man.


----------



## johncrane

great photos LEE!! don't no how you find the time to make pens mate.


----------



## stevers

Hey John, you should see all the other stuff he is in to. Check out his web site. Busy guy.


----------



## Ozzy

> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> 
> Geez Ozzy, you're burning my eyes with that shirt![}]



That's why the color is called "Burnt Orange".


----------



## CSue

I've been behind the camera for so long that this is the only recent photo of me - my self-portrait.


----------



## wudnhed

Nice picture, I think, LOL


----------



## Pompeyite

Hi All I have just been browsing this rouges gallery and thought I ought to put my mugshots in too.





This one was taken at y Sons wedding, hence the big grin.




This is me giving a penturning demo at my woodclubs Turn-In evening recently. I don't know why I was grinning in this one, I was scared stiff really.[8)]


----------



## gokartergo

The only picture of me.. Taken a few years back.. We where trying to get over the rubicon all in full size trucks..I have since lost about 60 pds..


----------



## jcollazo

It's been a while and we have some new members......    WHAT DO YOU LOOK LIKE?????[][][]


----------



## Ligget

This post has been going so long most of the first ones that posted photos look different now!
Great to put a face to a name though!


----------



## clement

While I was browsing the posts I found this gallery of members. So, here I go ! This picture was taken on my last craftsmarket on past Eastern Monday.







Good turnings to all,

clem


----------



## Penmonkey

I have this picture of me dancing with a girl........... but I'm not sure if I should post it.[}]


----------



## ctwxlvr

Hmmm the only mugshot I could find of me with out the police numbers:


----------



## ahoiberg

only picture i could find right now.


----------



## bob393

Wow! it took me 15 min to go through that thred. I guess I will need to post soon.


----------



## bob393

Well this is me doing my second favorite thing.


----------



## dfurlano

I look like Brad Pitt and everyone knows what he looks like.


----------



## wdcav1952

Damn Tracy, do you think you could find a close-up picture?!?!?!!?


----------



## angboy

With the last few pix posted, I can't help but think of someone's observation from the past about so many turners seeming to have beards. Can't remember if we decided that was a true theory or not, but it sure looks like it from these recent posts! Where are the clean shaven men or the men with mustaches or goatees? [][]


----------



## Penmonkey

Hey I don't have any facial hair!


----------



## TellicoTurning

When you grow up, you'll be able to grow facial hair just like the other men.[}]

But I want to see the picture of you dirty dancing...[}][}]


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by Penmonkey_
> 
> Hey I don't have any facial hair!



Yeah, but you're something like... (oh my gosh, I hate to say it, especially since I kind of enjoy feeling somewhat on the young side here at the IAP) ...half my age, so I can't quite look at you and evaluate your picture like I do the other guys[][]!

But I am also curious about the dirty dancing picture! [}][}]


----------



## Penmonkey

Hey, we were dancing to "when the stars go blue" by Tim McGraw. And it was at prom. Not dirty dancing... but fun...

Maybe tomorrow (after I shave) I'll post the picture if I feel like it.


----------



## stevers

Come on Travis, stop stalling and post a pic. We can take it.


----------



## gketell

Here's is me and my youngest...





GK


----------



## Penmonkey

OK! Here it is...






(Black box because it is the internet.)


----------



## Penmonkey

Oh ya and she is normal height.


----------



## stevers

Now that wasn't so bad was it Travis?


----------



## angboy

Boy Travis- you are tall!!!! But it's a very nice picture, and your date looks like a lovely girl! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TellicoTurning

Hey Travis,
Very Pretty girl.. Nice picture of the two of you.
I took the liberty of removing the unhealthy glow from your eyes.. I know about you Texas boys on Prom night.[}][}]


----------



## Tuba707

I figured I needed to show a picture explaining my name a little bit, so here goes:




From our Wind Band tour last semester - in St. Louis (during the Series, actually =))

And a somewhat normal one:






You are all so <s>advanced in age</s> wise


----------



## wudnhed

Wow, what a great bunch of new pictures to look at and put faces to names, I love it!


----------



## TellicoTurning

Jeff,
how about compacting this thread to a photo album with everybody's picture..


----------



## jeff

Chuck - I was ready to do that some time ago, but I got sidetracked.

So, everyone, let's give this a try...

Send me one photo you'd like to have in the mug shots album. 

1- Make it a jpg, no larger that 600px in the largest dimension, cropped as you want it posted. 

2- Name the file username.jpg, where "username" is your member name here. If you have one of the old usernames which includes spaces, replace those with underscores.

3- Include a short description.

4- email your photo to photos at penturners dot org

THANKS!


----------



## jeff

Folks. Please read the post above. The first two pics I got were over the size limit, and one had no description. I think a mug shot album is a nice idea, but please help me get it done as easily as possible by following the guidelines.

THANKS!


----------



## stevers

Hey Jeff, I shot one your way. See if it's what you need. 
I take it you will let us know where to find this album?


----------



## gothycdesigns

When I'm not turning, or at the J-O-B, I'm working on Special Makeup Effects, Haunt House attraction propbuilding/Set design and my own Gothyc Design items.






This pic was taken last year Halloween season backstage at our Haunt called FRIGHTOWN which is located in the Memorial Coliseum, Portland OR.

Thanks,[8D]
Ray


----------



## alamocdc

> _Originally posted by Penmonkey_
> 
> OK! Here it is...



Travis, your date looks like she'd be a cute girl if it weren't for that rather unattractive black rectangular birth mark in the middle of her face. [}]

Sorry... just couldn't help it.


----------



## angboy

Bump, for the new people. Gosh Dario- do I have to do EVERYTHING for you???? You're usually on top of this!


----------



## kcordon

And I thought my first picture would be a Pen.


----------



## dalemcginnis

Don't remember if I submitted mine or not.


----------



## eskimo

This is me and my wife from about a year ago.

Bob


----------



## pilot1022

Co-pilot (wife) was nice to get this for my birthday, but missing a few accessories. TOW missile package comes in next week.


----------



## mdburn_em

Well, here ya go.





My other passion.  This is a 22" rainbow from a farm stocked reservoir.  

Tasty!


----------



## GBusardo

Nice trout Mark!!!


----------



## wudnhed

Beautiful trout!!!

My brother loves to fish, caught a 52 lb. catfish once.


----------



## neon007

Well here I am one what was the worst day of my life. Ever marry someone cuz they were the greatest person you ever met. Then a week after you marry them they turn into Dr. Jeckel and Mr. Hyde.


----------



## GaryMGg

So, you became Mr. Hyde?!?! [)]


----------



## stevers

Wow, that happens[][][][][][]


----------



## DocStram

Bump


----------



## cutterwoodjoe

Not many pics of me but here's me and my son setting up the important stuff at college


----------



## stoneman

This is me & Riley after a good weekend looking for sheds. I didn't know at the time I'd be getting interested in pen making - but now that I am, I'll be looking for material again in the spring. I have that long to develop my skills. (Oh year - I'm the one on the left).


----------



## les-smith

Man, Steve.  You've got the life.  What I'd give to live somewhere where I could hunt sheds with my lab.  Your living the good life.


----------



## DKF

OK........Here I am with my two boys.....


----------



## palmermethod

Me and some nice brook trout from a ice fishing trip in Walden Colorado 2007.[8D]


----------



## palmermethod

Me and some nice brook trout from a ice fishing trip in Walden Colorado 2007.[8D]


----------



## 7miles

Ok, I thought I would join in, plus I been working on uploading in my photo album, I only have this one photo in the album. I will be adding more photos as I get them taken. By the way I'm the ugly one on the right[:0][:0]


----------



## karlkuehn

Better late than never! Here's my mug, and what-not! Notice the high-tech dust-collection system in the background. Oh yeah, giant fan pointed out the window...I'm super professional, ya know...heh


----------



## stevers

Nice to put a face with the name Karl.


----------



## Dave_M

OK,  I'll play.  A pic of me, my wife and our boys last winter.  I don't have many pics of me since I'm the one behind the camera most of the time.


----------



## Kalai

Hi, this is a picture of me at the 8000 foot elivation of Mauna Loa under a Rare Hawaiian Naio tree.  Aloha.

Chris
Kalai


----------



## rcarman

These two keep me too busy to turn pens.


----------



## Dario

BUMP.

Just went through all 32 pages and missed a lot of old members/friends who no longer post.  Hope they are all fine.

To the newer members...hope you give us a chance to see the face behind the name.


----------



## Mather323

Fishing last year in MN!


----------



## badger

Well, here you go.  

Me, just after the birth of my soon (about 2 weeks ago)


----------



## Tonto

Ohio Steelhead fishing 2006


----------



## Aderhammer

Chillin' in Sydney, Australia.
I'm the one on the left.


----------



## Marc Phillips

Brace yourselves... 

I musta missed this thread when it first went around....


----------



## wudnhed

Great pictures people, good to see you all!


----------



## England14

Me and my best friend Banjo.  She has been gone for a couple years now, and I still miss her.


----------



## Gruntster

In Gatlinburg last year.


----------



## karlkuehn

> _Originally posted by ahoiberg_
> 
> only picture i could find right now.



Dude, that's the weirdest looking lathe I ever saw. heh...

I'm pretty sure that's not what they meant when they designed the 'banjo' toolrest holder. []

*sigh*

I know, I'm a dork.


----------



## jughead

Well y'all just had to keep bringing this post back. So here I am. 


Mardi Gras 2005






Mardi Gras 2007


----------



## maxwell_smart007

My turn, I guess...

This is my fiance and I with 20 min. worth of fish - the only reason we Canadians put up with the cold, is because the fishing is so darned good!


----------



## rherrell

WOW! What a BEAUTIFUL spot. I'm jealous!


----------



## winpooh498

Ok since it came up again, here is a picture of us.  
This is at our wedding reception on 02-02-02 
(I guaranty he never forgets!! )


----------



## rdunn12

Well here we are,me,the ugly one in the middle and my two penturning buds as we pull into port in Cozumel,Mexico.


----------



## GBusardo

Andrew, nice catch!     Whe I first seen your screen name, I figured you were an older guy like me who remembers "Get Smart"  That was a great show.  Now, why did you pick that name?



> _Originally posted by maxwell_smart007_
> 
> My turn, I guess...
> 
> This is my fiance and I with 20 min. worth of fish - the only reason we Canadians put up with the cold, is because the fishing is so darned good!


----------



## maxwell_smart007

> _Originally posted by GBusardo_
> 
> Andrew, nice catch!     Whe I first seen your screen name, I figured you were an older guy like me who remembers "Get Smart"  That was a great show.  Now, why did you pick that name?



Would you believe that I watched Get Smart all through Junior High 
and High School...Along with the original black-and-white Fugitive!  

I used to run home after school, watch Get Smart, and then run back for basketball practice....now that's dedication!  The screen name 
is based off of the email account I had since high school - back when
email accounts were just starting to catch on, probably! 

As for the catch - I had a 20 inch Walleye on the stringer too, but he 
flipped up and snapped open the stringer and escaped - that's why he
got so big, I guess!


----------



## pentex

Me and my wife at our first trade show


----------



## ahoiberg

karl, music came first, then woodworking. now i'll have to build me a banjo one day...

and don't worry, all banjo jokes are dorky.


----------



## edman2

Here is one dear to my heart. A kiss from my precious daughter on her wedding day. I got to perform the ceremony.


----------



## drawknife

Heres one for our friends across the big pond. A photo of my wife JoAnn and myself on "holiday". If you are in the UK can you tell where this is?


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by edman2_
> 
> Here is one dear to my heart. A kiss from my precious daughter on her wedding day. I got to perform the ceremony.



What a wonderful photo.  Perhaps one of the best we have given the story that goes along with it!  Very very nice.

- can you tell I am a sap or what .. 

[:X]


----------



## badger

> _Originally posted by drawknife_
> 
> Heres one for our friends across the big pond. A photo of my wife JoAnn and myself on "holiday". If you are in the UK can you tell where this is?



Bath.  Love that city, you're at the roman bath, when we visited that side of the ocean, we spent our first two days there.  Great place to start!


----------



## drawknife

> _Originally posted by badger_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bath.  Love that city, you're at the roman bath, when we visited that side of the ocean, we spent our first two days there.  Great place to start!


Yeah thats right, do I look out of place enough..
(looking around me thinking,, why isn't anyone getting in.).......


----------



## edman2

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by edman2_
> 
> Here is one dear to my heart. A kiss from my precious daughter on her wedding day. I got to perform the ceremony.
> 
> 
> What a wonderful photo.  Perhaps one of the best we have given the story that goes along with it!  Very very nice.
> 
> - can you tell I am a sap or what ..
> 
> [:X]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Linda. I am blessed with a beautiful daughter and a great son-in-law!
Click to expand...


----------



## Aderhammer

Hmm well here's the only picture i could find...
Highschool xmas parties can get a little wild.


----------



## Aderhammer

double post


----------



## wudnhed

> _Originally posted by Aderhammer_
> 
> Hmm well here's the only picture i could find...
> Highschool xmas parties can get a little wild.



Sure glad you weren't in your birthday suit, LOL!


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by wudnhed_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Aderhammer_
> 
> Hmm well here's the only picture i could find...
> Highschool xmas parties can get a little wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure glad you weren't in your birthday suit, LOL!
Click to expand...


I think that was on the next film clip!! [}]


----------



## stevers

I'm not sure I would let anyone see that picture. Maybe a little embarrassing?


----------



## fiferb

With friends like those, who needs enemies.


----------



## Aderhammer

It was all in good humor and fun, no penturners were hurt in the making of this picture.  I actually kinda let them tie me up lol.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

This picture was taken today on the eve of my father's 80th birthday.  That's him on the left.  I'm weighing down the right end of the couch.  Son_of_Proud_Poppa (13-years old in 13 more days) is sitting between me and my father, and that's my 18-month old grandson in my left arm.


----------



## DocStram

> _Originally posted by Proud_Poppa_of_2_



Now there's a bunch of distinguished looking guys!  I'll take the one with the spill proof cup.


----------



## BruceK

Here I am looking to dig up some money to pay for all the blanks and other goodies I have purchased in the 2+ months since I have become a member here.  Actually this is an action shot of me at work.  Someone has to do it!


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> [br)
> Now there's a bunch of distinguished looking guys!  I'll take the one with the spill proof cup.



Sorry, Al, but you can't have him just yet.  I'm too busy trying to mold him in my image.


----------



## BruceK

Hey Michael,

Great picture of what 4 generations!  Wow!  So is your son a penturner yet?


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

Bruce -

Thanks for the compliment on the four generations.  The good Lord willing, my second grandson is scheduled to arrive during the first week in May.

Son_of_Proud_Poppa (a/k/a Stewart) is a penturner.  Here's a link to some of his work:  http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=31530.  As a matter of fact, he owns the lathe.  (But, I own everything else, including the roof over his head and three meals per day, so he understands the value of sharing and I get plenty of time on it.)


----------



## TellicoTurning

Michael.. Great generational picture... you can see the family resemblance right down the line.


----------



## alamocdc

> Posted - May 01 2007 :  09:49:18 AM US Eastern Time
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Chuck - I was ready to do that some time ago, but I got sidetracked.
> 
> So, everyone, let's give this a try...
> 
> Send me one photo you'd like to have in the mug shots album.
> 
> 1- Make it a jpg, no larger that 600px in the largest dimension, cropped as you want it posted.
> 
> 2- Name the file username.jpg, where "username" is your member name here. If you have one of the old usernames which includes spaces, replace those with underscores.
> 
> 3- Include a short description.
> 
> 4- email your photo to photos at penturners dot org



Jeff, did anything come of this? I'm afraid that some of us forgot about it, but I think it's worthy of resurrection.


----------



## fernhills

OK,you asked for it


----------



## RMB

Finally decided to get mine up. This was taken the day after I proposed, about 5 months ago.

The beautiful girl on the left is my Fiance (I wonder what she's so happy about?[]), in the center is her(our) purebred North American Brown Dingus, Eleanor Rigby, and I'm on the right.



And here's me in 30 years:


> _Originally posted by johnson_



I've got the hair, the beard will take some time. I also plan to donate my hair when its too long, right about the time it gets to my butt. Or whenever the lathe decides to take it off, probably an urban legend, but I've heard of scalping incidences.

And Spike is right! You guys are old... so be quick about passing your knowlege onto us young'ns! Thanks.


----------



## Armacielli

Yeah, I'm pretty popular. I know people.




my smile was still a little paralyzed from my stroke

This is a more recent shot of my friend Wade and I on our last day of High school shop


----------



## Dario

BUMP


----------



## drayman

> _Originally posted by drawknife_
> 
> Heres one for our friends across the big pond. A photo of my wife JoAnn and myself on "holiday". If you are in the UK can you tell where this is?


yep, that is definately bath. hope you enjoyed yourselves.


----------



## rlharding

I'm not in the UK but having been born and raised there I would guess Buckingham Palace??

Fooled ya.  It's Bath.


----------



## RogerGarrett

> _Originally posted by karlkuehn_
> 
> Better late than never! Here's my mug, and what-not! Notice the high-tech dust-collection system in the background. Oh yeah, giant fan pointed out the window...I'm super professional, ya know...heh



Hey!  It's Biff - from Back to the Future!  And I'm doing a group buy with this dude????[}]

Best,
RG


----------



## DocStram

> _Originally posted by RogerGarrett_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by karlkuehn_
> 
> Better late than never! Here's my mug, and what-not! Notice the high-tech dust-collection system in the background. Oh yeah, giant fan pointed out the window...I'm super professional, ya know...heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  It's Biff - from Back to the Future!  And I'm doing a group buy with this dude????[}]
> 
> Best,
> RG
Click to expand...


See?  That's just another reason why the "What Do I Look Like Forum" should be shut down.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

Biff is taller


----------



## maxwell_smart007

Make like a tree, and get out of here!  (Back to the Future 2?)  3??


----------



## karlkuehn

"Oh, that's about as funny as a screen door on a battleship."

They used to call me Biff at one of the restaurants where I used to work...I got each and every one of _them_, too...[}]

Biff wasn't taller, he wore lifts in his loafers.


----------



## woody0207

Using my 2nd favorite shop tool


----------



## Modelmaker

Here's one of me you all can laugh at.


----------



## lwalden

Amtgard? or some other variant?!?!?





> _Originally posted by Modelmaker_
> 
> Here's one of me you all can laugh at.


----------



## Modelmaker

it is Amtgard.


----------



## Dario

BUMP.

Hope some of the new (and old) guys have their pics taken these holidays and have the COURAGE to share:biggrin::tongue:


----------



## Dalecamino

Fred (Big Shed) in Australia mailed some goodies to me , and told me to go stand by the mail box . It was worth the wait . :biggrin:


----------



## Skye

Here's one of me I took for my (one day) online store... We'll see if that ever happens.






Lyle: Teenage Mutant Ninja _Turner_?


----------



## dntrost

Here is my family 2 years ago at Christmas. Second photo is me in Kuwait


----------



## Daniel

I know I have a photo in my avatar but this is a better one.


----------



## devowoodworking

I didn't know you played guitar, Daniel:wink:

Here's a pic of me welding at the Ford plant in Oakville, Ontario, Canada:biggrin:


----------



## Skye

dntrost said:


> Here is my family 2 years ago at Christmas. Second photo is me in Kuwait



Were you pointing at your feet for any particular reason?


----------



## cowchaser

Hmm, well here is me and my family. It is about 2 years old, but I am usually the one taking the pictures and this was all I could find with me in it.


----------



## Dalecamino

Daniel , I'm a music nut . What kind of stuff do you play on that Guitfiddle ? Got recordings ?





Daniel said:


> I know I have a photo in my avatar but this is a better one.


----------



## dgscott

Here I am with the second love of my life -- my 3 year old grandson Ethan,


----------



## alamocdc

I think it's time to resurrect this for some of our newer members. And to remind the rest of us that there are actually people behind the screen names.

At one time Jeff was talking about a member photo album. Anything ever come of that, Jeff?


----------



## hewunch

alamocdc said:


> I think it's time to resurrect this for some of our newer members. And to remind the rest of us that there are actually people behind the screen names.
> 
> At one time Jeff was talking about a member photo album. Anything ever come of that, Jeff?



Jeff has been using certain pictures to scare off critters in his shop. :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3

Remember Jeff doesn't exist. He is a figment of our imagination or another name for Curtis depending on whose conspiracy theory you buy into.


----------



## Dalecamino

I'll go for it this time around . Hold onto your hats . Sorry ladies , I'm taken ! :biggrin:


----------



## TomW

My Clan

In this picture there are (in no particular order):

Gramps, silverback (sliver hair) pen turner, t1
Grammie, LOML and stained glass aficionado
Petroleum engineer, and daddy, t2
School teacher, and mommy
Research grants officer for Alzheimer's Research Trust
PhD Molecular Neuroscientist (Dr. Mikey)
Golfing bud and rocking horse owner, t3
Gramp's little angel and rocking horse owner

Have I mentioned how humbled I am?

Tom


----------



## jkeithrussell

Seeing the pic above of Skye has made me wonder has become of him -- I haven't seen him post on here in a long time.


----------



## jyreene

Nice find today.   Lou...Weight Watchers seemed to have worked great on you but I think a little more of my inner child knowing that famous picture was you!

Here I am with my wife at A Taste of Speyside in Duffton Scotland.  That was a great trip.


----------



## alamocdc

Updated one of me from last summer. I'm the good looking fellow on the right. The other guy is the owner of the pond we were fishing in.

This catch consisted of Bluegill (none under 8") and Black Bass. I hauled a few 8 lb catfish out a week or so later.

Yummmmm!


----------



## Longfellow

Mine is in my Profile-Warning-- Contains graphic image.


----------



## pipecrafter

Here's me from my "about" page on my website:





That was last year in front of the tobacco garden.


----------



## jeff

alamocdc said:


> I think it's time to resurrect this for some of our newer members. And to remind the rest of us that there are actually people behind the screen names.
> 
> At one time Jeff was talking about a member photo album. Anything ever come of that, Jeff?



Nothing came of it previously, but I've just created it.
http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?c=11

Go ahead and upload!


----------



## alamocdc

Cool!

So how does one go about putting one's photo there, Jeff?

Could we also make this post a sticky so it will stay up front? Some of our members may want to peruse a bit of IAP history.


----------



## jkeithrussell

Longfellow said:


> Mine is in my Profile-Warning-- Contains graphic image.


 
Man, I'm glad my kids weren't in the room when I opened that one.


----------



## PenWorks

Seems like ages ago I posted on this thread. Wonder whatever became of some of our old regulars? Nice to see it reserected


----------



## jeff

alamocdc said:


> Cool!
> 
> So how does one go about putting one's photo there, Jeff?
> 
> Could we also make this post a sticky so it will stay up front? Some of our members may want to peruse a bit of IAP history.



You go to that category and click upload.


----------



## NewLondon88

I'm in ..

Keep in mind that they crop the photos before they go on the WANTED poster..


----------



## Jgrden

Here is my cherubic countenance.


----------



## JeffinWIS

on a recent bike trip "out west"


----------



## BigRob777

Well, my last pic is 3 or 4 years old, so here's a newer one (I guess I"m about 30 or 40 pounds lighter now though):





Don't forget about the raffle going on through the weekend:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=49253

BigRob (Now you know how I got my nickname)
BTW, yes, that's my avatar pic and no, I didn't carve that snake cane (wish I had that much talent).


----------



## TomW

NewLondon88 said:


> I'm in ..
> 
> Keep in mind that they crop the photos before they go on the WANTED poster..


 

Geezeee Charlie, you couldn't find a picture with a SMILE?... or are you smiling?

Tom


----------



## jyreene

I'm glad I found this thread.  And I thought I was scary looking, at least I seem to make kids cry when they see me.  I just hope my own progeny won't be that scared of me!


----------



## NewLondon88

TomW said:


> Geezeee Charlie, you couldn't find a picture with a SMILE?... or are you smiling?
> 
> Tom



That WAS my smile!  Wanna see my frown? :tongue:


----------



## heinedan

*Scary Picture*

I don't mean to scare you guys, but you asked for it. Me in my Florida attire on a recent vacation trip. I'm the old guy on the left, and my son is on the right.


Thanks,
Dan


----------



## NewLondon88

Florida attire?

I'll show you my Florida attire.. :tongue:


----------



## PR_Princess

NewLondon88 said:


> Florida attire?
> 
> I'll show you my Florida attire.. :tongue:




So....which one are you again???????


----------



## rjwolfe3

> Florida attire?
> 
> I'll show you my Florida attire.. :tongue:
> Attached Thumbnails



Heh, the pasty old guy looks like Ed!


----------



## cnirenberg

NewLondon88 said:


> Florida attire?
> 
> I'll show you my Florida attire.. :tongue:



Now that looks like a good story...Party on Wayne!


----------



## NewLondon88

cnirenberg said:


> Now that looks like a good story...Party on Wayne!



Costume party, circa 1988 .. I dressed up as a tourist.


----------



## matthewrblack

Here is moi. Photos taken last week in Egypt


----------



## bkersten

5 seconds before impact, and then ground link up with Pythee. After that it's turning time to calm the rush.  Now its just turning for excitement.


----------



## danroggensee

*Here iam*

Hi I am the big guy on the left with my Bowling team from 2005


Dannie


----------



## hunter-27

Old thread revived, I'll play this time.


----------



## alamocdc

Nice li'l buck there, Landon. I like having a few in my freezer.


----------



## alamocdc

Time to bump this for the new folks.


----------



## PenWorks

Why....so you see I have less hair


----------



## Karin Voorhis

Here I am My true passion one of my bikes and My great Mom!!!! (She loves you all as the more I read the more creative work she gets:biggrin

I am really a softy not tough at all like the picture seems to show. LOL!!!


----------



## AceMrFixIt

Finally got that frappin degree..........


----------



## RAdams

This is me a few months back at a birthday party. My friends brought all the Ingredients for ice cream, but forgot the ice cream maker. I saved the day because I am a big ole NERD. I love watching goofy science shows, and one of my ALL TIME FAVORITES is "Good Eats". I learned from Alton, that you can make ice cream with a couple of plastic bags. Trash bags, whatever you might have. I went to the house and got the ole one gallon freezer bags and everyone made their own personal ice cream. Saved a fourty minute drive to get the machine. It was actually REALLLLLLLLLLLY GOOD!


This is my "Mr. Science face!"


----------



## creativewriting

The Family and I hangin' at the pumpkin patch.


----------



## Chuck Key

Nice shot of the M.


----------



## hilltopper46

creativewriting said:


> The Family and I hangin' at the pumpkin patch.



With *RED* tractors in the background - how cool is that?


----------



## angboy

I always like to check out this thread and so even though I haven't been around the IAP as much as in the past, when I do log on, this is one of the first places I go. Always nice to see the new faces and so thought I'd bump this up again and also post a few pix of myself, since it's probably been several years since I last posted any and who knows if I even still look the same... (one is a picture frmo Yosemite this past Thanksgiving, and one is one of those self-portraits taken in the car at Sequoia Park this past weekend.)

I haven't done too much turning recently, after having elbow surgery in May, which developed into a frozen shoulder. But I did make it back into the shop in time to get a few Christmas ornaments made for the holidays and hope to be spending more time in the shop soon!


----------



## CSue

*Cathy Sue and Carol, too*

Okay, ya'll.  This is my twin sister, Carol with me on the right.  It was taken a very long time ago.  The only recent picture I have of me is the photoshopped image in my profile.  Carol is 1 minute older and 2 inches taller than me.


----------



## Dan26

No, it's not Peter Brady. This is me (about 30 some years ago). You'll have to wait for a recent one.:biggrin:


----------



## papaturner

This is the only shot I have. Yeah I`m really that old.


----------



## DozerMite

papaturner said:


> This is the only shot I have. Yeah I`m really that old.


 
Did you turn that red pencil in your pocket? :wink:


----------



## hunter-27

DozerMite said:


> Did you turn that red pencil in your pocket? :wink:


----------



## ssajn

Ok, Here's beauty and the beast. I'm the cute one on your right along with my oldest granddaughter. 
The second picture is my turning partner, PITA the shop kitty.
Dave


----------



## GaryMadore

mikes pens said:


> Me at the door to my work shop during a snow blizzard in June.



Dig this, folks: Same shelter ("Weatherhaven"), different setting - my home in Kandahar for 6 months... Looking at Mike's photo above, I think I'd choose Afghanistan again 





Cheers!

Gary


----------



## GaryMadore

Here are a few of me:









Somebody mentioned showing off their guns:





Cheers!

Gary


----------



## ZanderPommo

great thread!

this is a picture of me a few weeks ago with a couple friends
im on the left


----------



## Brooks803

*Here I am*

My fiancee and I found this baby deer in our horse paddock. He was going to end up getting smashed by the horses so we got him outta there. His mother never came around nor could I find any tracks in the area other than his. We ended up taking him to a deer rescue in a town close by. Last I heard he has finished being bottle fed and is now turned out with the other deer in the sanctuary.


----------



## papaturner

DozerMite said:


> Did you turn that red pencil in your pocket? :wink:



Actually I didn`t, but I did turn the slimline beside it.:biggrin: Turned the first year I began turning 2003.


----------



## maxman400

This is me and my son Mike Jr.


----------



## jttheclockman

maxman400 said:


> This is me and my son Mike Jr.


 

Boy you guys look ghostly:biggrin:  I better edit this. Max finally got the photo posted and a fine photo it is. Definetly father and son. Good job.


----------



## maxman400

jttheclockman said:


> Boy you guys look ghostly:biggrin:


It was an oops moment!!!!:redface:


----------



## jimofsanston

*This is me and the wife. My son took the picture.*

Hard to believe he was only 13 when he too the picture last year. My son has a full beard now and eveyone at his shool thinks he is a senior or a teacher.


----------



## RDH79

Me and my oldest daughter 3 weeks after my last Chemo treatment. One of the best days of my life.


----------



## Tuba707

maxman400 said:


> This is me and my son Mike Jr.



For a second, I thought I was looking at a photo of the Orange County Choppers crew =)


----------



## maxman400

Originally Posted by *maxman400* 

 
_This is me and my son Mike Jr._



Tuba707 said:


> For a second, I thought I was looking at a photo of the Orange County Choppers crew =)



WOW! I knew I looked Good, Thanks.  LOL :biggrin:


----------



## brookswife803

This is me! One shot of just me, one shot of me and my first passion, and finally one shot of Jonathon (Brooks803) getting his butt kicked by me. This was the first time his parents met me.  For the record we fought at the same Jiu Jitsu school.


----------



## angboy

Wow, I've gotta say I'm pleased to see some more females posting pix of themselves and seeming to be taking up turning!

(And yep, even though "boy" is part of my username, for those who might be newer- and since I haven't been around too much recently might not know me- this is being said by another female.)


----------



## wezzer1994

I love softball, turning and school.


----------



## hunter-27

Win or lose the softball game? :biggrin:


----------



## angboy

I wondered where this thread had gone and found it in doing a search for something else, but thought I'd give it a bump.


----------



## randyrls

Well;    Here is a link to a photo of me.  Pass your mouse over the photo.....

http://www.coleman-family.org/mug_shot.htm


----------



## fiferb

randyrls said:


> Well; Here is a link to a photo of me. Pass your mouse over the photo.....
> 
> http://www.coleman-family.org/mug_shot.htm


 
That's a pretty cool feature. Nice.


----------



## Mark

Here's me as of April 2009. I don't have anything more recent. I take most of the pix in the family.

This photo is courtesy of my daughter. She got my old Olympus when I got the new Canon. :biggrin:


----------



## vallealbert

I found this old thread in a Skiprat post...and I think it is worth to revive it...so, here we go...me with my two kids.


----------



## Richard Gibson

*Tennessee boy*

Just found this thread so I'm jumping in.

Richard Gibson


----------



## lorbay

Me with my old Nova and #50 of an slim line order for England. ( yellow cedar burl)

Lin.


----------



## hdtran

Look at my avatar...


----------



## Displaced Canadian

Some of you may not believe this....


----------



## hunter-27

I believe, I believe.:tongue:


----------



## mredburn

hunter-27 said:


> I believe, I believe.:tongue:


 

Me too me too!:biggrin:


----------



## Rick P

This time of year if I'm not in the shop I am in the freighter canoe looking for lunch.


----------



## wizard

What the heck..here goes..This is a picture of my son, David (aka Old Reg on IAP), and I in Washington, D.C. about 4 years ago and the other is me more recently.
Regards, Doc


----------



## Crickett

Here I am ... it's a recent photo taken about a minute ago.


----------



## terryf

A shot of me at the office


----------



## Padre

Ok, I'll bite.

In uniform, and out of uniform,


----------



## skiprat

So Chip, does this mean that you're a Heaven's Angel instead of a Hell's Angel:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Longfellow

For better or worse. I am the ugly one.


----------



## BKelley

*Friends*

This is a pic of two buddies, I'm the one that is clean shaven!!


----------



## Padre

Skippy, just an angel!!!  LOLOL


----------



## Finatic

My 65th at Jimmy Buffett's in Key West.....a couple of years ago. I never know how old I am until I look in the mirror..........:biggrin:


----------



## DurocShark

menow by DurocShark, on Flickr

Taken a few weeks ago to update my Linkedin and other avatars. EDIT: Found the bigger one.

Here's one from 20+ years ago:




methen by DurocShark, on Flickr


----------



## EBorraga

Seems like alot of pictures with fish in them. So here's mine!!


----------



## DurocShark

You sayin' I look fishy?!?!?!?


:wink:


----------



## ctubbs

*Me 2*

I'm the one in black.  This was seven years ago last April 24.


----------



## IPD_Mr

DurocShark said:


> You sayin' I look fishy?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> :wink:


 
Actually I see a bit of Scott Hamilton.


----------



## DurocShark

I'll allow that, but only if I get the women he gets!



*DurocShark looks over his shoulder to see if his wife is looking


----------



## Woodlvr

Ernie what happened to the bush from your avatar:wink: I know it's not you but there is a resemblance.:biggrin:


----------



## maxwell_smart007

EBorraga said:


> Seems like alot of pictures with fish in them. So here's mine!!



What kind of fish is that?


----------



## RDH79

Looks like a walleye. Yummy


----------



## hunter-27

RDH79 said:


> Looks like a walleye. Yummy


Don't think he would "lip" a walleye.


----------



## Rick P

Small mouth at a wierd angle?


PS 
I'll stay out of the fish pics......


----------



## EBorraga

Yep, it's a 6lb. smallmouth. That picture was taken about 4 a.m. We were fishing for stripers and I caught several big smallmouth early that morning.


----------



## Nikitas

My avitar as well.......lol


----------



## hunter-27

I ran across this thread by accident, while searching for something else.  I thought it might interest some of the members who have joined since it was last to the front page.


----------



## seamus7227

Went to visit the wife at work just now, so I'm hanging out in the lobby while she does an xray



Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## wizard

seamus7227 said:


> Went to visit the wife at work just now, so I'm hanging out in the lobby while she does an xray
> 
> View attachment 70549
> 
> Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner



Seamus, The cap is in the way...


----------



## seamus7227

wizard said:


> Seamus, The cap is in the way...



Doc, I promise if i take my hat off, that it will blind everyone! I am losing my hair at breakneck speed!


----------



## MesquiteMan

seamus7227 said:


> Went to visit the wife at work just now, so I'm hanging out in the lobby while she does an xray
> 
> View attachment 70549
> 
> Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner



I think I saw that photo at the post office or was it on the back of a milk carton?


----------



## mredburn

Here I am


----------



## glycerine

Here I am...


----------



## seamus7227

glycerine said:


> Here I am...
> 
> View attachment 70579




Wuss, show your hole pie hole!:biggrin: j/k


----------



## 76winger

Well since I was going to upload this for a biking thread anyway... 
Note I'm more like the middle one at the moment because I slacked off on the bike riding last year and spent more time in the shop instead of the workout room this fall/winter.



 

A composite of me before and after my weight  loss progression, start with me on the left in 2006 at 265 lbs (maybe a  wee bit more). Then me in the middle in summer/fall 2007 at around 210  lbs. Finally me at 185 lbs in October of 2008. It's amazing what going  from eating two meals a day to six, coupled with proper portions and  healthier choices (and some regular exercising) can do for you.


----------



## sjhuse

Well I'm one of the newb's on here. Only turned two pens and addicted after number 1. Can't wait to turn #3, and 4, and... It's nice to put a face to everyones name.


----------



## el_d

seamus7227 said:


> wizard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seamus, The cap is in the way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc, I promise if i take my hat off, that it will blind everyone! I am losing my hair at breakneck speed!
Click to expand...


Just cut it all off Seamus.


----------



## JD Combs Sr

*I am a "me too" kind of guy*

This is maybe 3 years back.  Like some one else said in an earlier post.  Don't have a lot of pics of me, I am usually on the other side of the camera.  A buddy caught this one of me on a short motorcycle trip to Ohio.


----------



## Nikitas

This is me.......


----------



## rd_ab_penman

That pens going to cost you 50 bucks mister!!






Les


----------



## Finatic

On a fishing trip in the Keys.


----------



## Oldwagon

Here I am last spring after all the floods.I caught this little guy running around.I then caught him an hour later in another parking lot.He was not happy the second time I caught him.


----------



## boxerman

Nikitas said:


> This is me.......


Looks kind of scary with them red pupils.:biggrin:


----------



## tokyotank

Here me and my wife when we lived in Alaska


----------



## boxerman

Here me on my wedding day.


----------



## HoratioHornblower

This a picture of me last July while I was at a garden with my beautiful Girlfriend! I can't remember if I came up with this name or she did, but that picture is now called "The Umbrella Ninja", and it is one of her favorites.
 
David


----------



## triw51

How do I add a picture?


----------



## keithkarl2007

So this is me with our rescued Irish Wolfhound.


----------



## keithkarl2007

triw51 said:


> How do I add a picture?



Go advanced when replying and attach a photo in the attachments.


----------



## bluwolf

keithkarl2007 said:


> So this is me with our rescued Irish Wolfhound.


 
I want one!!! But my wife says our rescued Shepherd/Bloodhound is big enough.

Mike


----------



## firewhatfire

here is one of my more recent


----------



## DavidWayne1971

oh what the heck.... its not one of my favs, but working in the bars the last few years, it was hard to find one without an ice cold beverage in my hand


----------



## greasythumb

this is me and second best friend Buster, a severe macaw


----------



## alamocdc

I thought I'd post a couple of pics rather than just bumping the thread. From a deep sea fishing trip this spring with my family.


----------



## PTsideshow

Here is the after picture of me at the parade photo in my signature line.




:clown:


----------



## IPD_Mr

I love seeing this thread pop up.  The memories are a blast.  I still crack up every time I see Lou's post on page 5.


----------



## keithkarl2007

Can't recall uploading a photo on this. This is a photo that was taken about a year ago at Dublin Zoo. Think I got a little sunburn that day. This is my girlfriend and my daughter.
I've put on a little extra weight since then, not a lot though. Still suffering with a stomach problem and I'm going for an OGD next month. Looks like I need my head examined also, I do have a photo on this on page 66 :biggrin:


----------



## redbulldog

memories Mike and Linda in this that was started several years ago.


----------



## Kinger

Seems like fishing pictures is way to go here, caught this one while fishing for little bluegill for turtle food caught it with about 3/16th of inch of worm on a little mini ice fishing jig


----------



## seamus7227

Im the tall guy on the right!


----------



## DestinTurnings

So...I like to fish too...I try to get out 1-2 times a week. Normally have a decent day.


----------



## doc

I would like to post a pic of myself to participate, but I'm a newbie and don't know how to upload a pic to this site.  I would imagine there are others out there with the same problem who just haven't stated so yet.  Anyone have brief instructions they would like to share.  Thank you very much for taking the time! Doc


----------



## PTsideshow

Easiest way is to get a photobucket, pisca or other favorite web based photo storing site. Then after following their directions for uploading photo's  follow their directions to linking the photo on forums.

There are plenty of info here Site Help, Tips, How-To - International Association of Penturners
:clown:


----------



## Autonoz

There is a time for work,




and a time for play.


----------



## TellicoTurning

doc said:


> I would like to post a pic of myself to participate, but I'm a newbie and don't know how to upload a pic to this site.  I would imagine there are others out there with the same problem who just haven't stated so yet.  Anyone have brief instructions they would like to share.  Thank you very much for taking the time! Doc



At the bottom of the page click on the "Add Reply" button, type your message, then go down the page to the "manage attachments" button, and click there... it will bring up a window that you can browse for your pictures... click on the picture you want, upload and post... 

There is a size limit on the photo, but I believe the program will tell you if your picture is too big.


----------



## Autonoz

Jerry Crice said:


> Nancy and I on a poker run enjoying the sun and back roads in Metro OKC area.



Looking back through some of these posts and check out the gas prices. And look at diesel, less than gas as it used to be, and should be.


----------



## BKelley

Things get kinda squirrely around here sometimes!!

Ben

p.s. that's me on the right


----------



## Displaced Canadian

THat squirrel looks well fed.


----------



## Richard Gibson

Just plain 'ol me...


----------



## mredburn

Displaced Canadian said:


> THat squirrel looks well fed.



So does Ben:biggrin:


----------



## alamocdc

Richard Gibson said:


> Just plain 'ol me...


 
Wow! You're Kenny Rogers?!?


----------



## ALexG

On the first picture I'm trying the new technique for wet sanding... just kidding me snorkeling in Cancun, the other one with my 14 years old Vicky


----------



## ericofpendom

Me and my better half on holiday in Singapore 7 years ago... Oh what fun...
I'm on the right!

Eric...


----------



## hunter-27

Autonoz said:


> Jerry Crice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nancy and I on a poker run enjoying the sun and back roads in Metro OKC area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back through some of these posts and check out the gas prices. And look at diesel, less than gas as it used to be, and should be.
Click to expand...

prices are about where they should be today.


----------



## schreiber

Guess which one is me.



That's right, the ugly one.  :biggrin:


----------



## paintspill

me chasing some late night smallies


----------



## alamocdc

It's been about a year now, so I think it's time for a bump!


----------



## DurocShark

alamocdc said:


> It's been about a year now, so I think it's time for a bump!



I don't think us old farts change much.


----------



## Whaler

I agree, no change for me.

Me 1949 in my crossing guard uniform.





Me 2011 with my shop dog Murphy


----------



## jsolie

This was taken just after my son's high school graduation.  My wife is on the right, and I'm on the left.


----------



## walshjp17

Here's 'little' ol' me on a bridge in Stockholm, Sweden this summer*.







* Not responsible for broken eyeglass lenses, distorted contacts, cracked monitors, or warped smartphone and/or tablet screens


----------



## DurocShark

Of course, there's always this:


----------



## Longfellow

*Ugly Me*

This is my latest Mug Shot


----------



## LanceD

It's been about a year and a half since this threads been up. Anyone want to post pics of themselves ?


----------



## seamus7227

i think i have done this in the past, but here we go again!


----------



## Edgar

My wife & I will be celebrating our 43rd anniversary in a couple of weeks. My profile picture is a fairly recent photo of the two of us and  I don't think we've changed much at all since our engagement photo was taken.


----------



## Bob Wemm

Hope the system doesn't crash after this post.
This is one of the latest of me, relaxing with my? Tom's Vase.
Guess which one is me.

Bob.


----------



## mark james

Getting ready for dive #400 !


----------



## oneleggimp

I can't seem to figure out how to just upload a picture from my hard drive to this thread.  It asks for a URL and there isn't one.  Can anyone help me?


----------



## oneleggimp

Getting ready to Sound TAPS - Ernie's pix - Our Patriots Project Gallery -


----------



## oneleggimp




----------



## ladycop322

DCBLUESMAN:  That spoof pic is actually a photo of a child porn collector that was arrested a few years ago.  That is how he would talk to little kids online and also swap his pics with other pedophiles.  I know this because I am on the Internet Crimes Against Children Task Force.  Just some FYI.


----------



## ladycop322

That's me, on the left LOL


----------



## Cwalker935

Here I am in Hawaii, not photogenic at all so kept it at a distance so as not to frighten anyone.


----------



## oneleggimp

Your comment is right below my attempt to post my picture.  WHAT "Spoof Picture" are you referring to EXACTLTY????  You remark must NOT refer to my picture which is NOT a spoof and to state it plainly I am NO pervert.


----------



## LanceD

oneleggimp said:


> Your comment is right below my attempt to post my picture.  WHAT "Spoof Picture" are you referring to EXACTLTY????  You remark must NOT refer to my picture which is NOT a spoof and to state it plainly I am NO pervert.



If you'll read her comment more closely she was referring to DC Bluesman in her post. Nothing about you. That spoof photo was posted many years ago.


----------



## oneleggimp

Thanks for the clarification LanceD.


----------



## CabinetMaker

This is me and my pet human.  We are armed and ready to hunt balloons!


----------



## BradG

Think you may already know my mug from youtube :biggrin:


----------



## ELA

my mug shot


----------



## original frodo




----------



## oneleggimp

Only big difference is your wife's glasses.  Congratulations on your long and happy Marriage.  That's a rarity these days and should be celebrated all the more.


----------



## USNR'03

Ok my turn, this was taken in San Fransisco.


----------

